# Amateur Enduro Rennen 2020 ? Sammelthread



## seb12 (6. Oktober 2019)

Hey,

Hab mal ne Frage. Wo informiere ich mich am besten nach Enduro Rennen für jedermann ? Ich fahr zwar noch nicht sehr lange, habe aber nächstes Jahr mal Lust ein Enduro Rennen zu fahren.

Gruß Sebastian

Edit hier mal eine kleine Auflistung die ich von euch erhalten habe:

24.-25.04.2020: Bike The Rock, Heubach, Deutschland (*A*)
26.04.2020: Enduro du Lion, Belfort, Frankreich (*M* oder *F*?)
15.-17.05.2020: Scott Enduro Series / Deutsche Meisterschaften, Willingen, Deutschland (*A*)
06.-07.06.2020: EnDUO Rabenberg, Breitenbrunn, Deutschland (*A*)
06.-07.06.2020: Enduro des hautes Vosges, La Bresse, Frankreich (*F*)
12.-14.06.2020: Alpine Enduro Series Dolomiti Paganella, Andlao/Molveno, Italien (*F*)
28.-30.08.2020: Alpine Enduro Series 3 Länder, Nauders/Reschen, Österreich/Italien (*F*)
03.-05.09.2020: Mondraker Team Enduro, Davos, Schweiz (*F*)
11.-13.09.2020 Alpine Enduro Series Kronplatz, Bruneck/Reischach, Italien (*F*)

*Enduro One (A)*
3./24.05.2020 - Winterberg
27./28.06.2020 - Roßbach
29./30.08.2020 - St. Johann i.T. (AUT)
10./11.10.2020 - Bad Endbach 


*A* = Anfängergeeignet, *M* = Mittelschwer, *F* = Fortgeschrittene


----------



## CHRI5T (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich les mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scombrus (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich starte am Wochenende bei der enduro One zum meinem ersten Rennen und werde danach gerne berichten.


----------



## JDEM (8. Oktober 2019)

Die E1 eignet sich sehr gut als Einstieg. Termine für die nächste Saison gab es meistens immer Ende Oktober oder Anfang November.


----------



## misty_isle (15. Oktober 2019)

Scombrus schrieb:


> Ich starte am Wochenende bei der enduro One zum meinem ersten Rennen und werde danach gerne berichten.



Und, wie war's?
Ein Erfahrungsbericht aus Sicht eines Renn-Neulings würde mich auch interessieren, da wir ebenfalls überlegen nächstes Jahr mal an einem Enduro-Rennen teilzunehmen.

Gibt es denn noch Alternativen zu den großen Serien Enduro One und Trail Trophy? Konnte bisher nichts finden, zumindest nicht nördlich von Bayern.


----------



## Scombrus (15. Oktober 2019)

Hier mein kleiner Bericht von meinem ersten Enduro Rennen:

Ich bin MTB-Neuling. Habe im Januar mit einem Hardtail angefangen, bin im April auf ein Cube Stereo 160 gewechselt und seit dem viel gefahren. Auch mit technischeren Strecken kam ich relativ gut zurecht, wenn auch nicht immer als der schnellste. Da ich früher ab und zu an kleinere Triathlon teilgenommen habe und mir die Wettkampfatmosphäre fehlte, habe ich mich für die EnduroOne in Bad Endbach angemeldet. 

Samstags beim freien Training habe ich schnell gemerkt, dass ein Enduro Rennen etwas anderes ist, als mit Spaß auf den Hometrails zu fahren. Man fährt ja sonst eher nicht auf abgesteckter Strecke und unter Zeitdruck. Und zwischen dem Groß der anderen Fahrer und mir lagen Welten, was dazu führte, dass ich regelmäßig überholt wurde.

Aber die Atmosphäre vor Ort und unter den Fahrern hat mir gut gefallen. Auch mit den Strecken kam ich immer besser zurrecht und so habe ich schnell begonnen mich wohlzufühlen. Und die Lernkurve fand ich enorm. Der Samstag schloss mit einer Qualifikation ab, um die Fahrer beim Rennen in Startfelder mit ähnlicher Geschwindigkeit einzuteilen (allein in der Qualifikation wurde ich 2 Mal überholt, eher eng und unangenehm).

Sonntag bin ich dann etwas nervös, mit anderen, ähnlich schnellen gestartet. Im Laufe des Rennens durchmischten sich die Fahrer, da jeder zwischen den Stages unterschiedlich viel Pause machte und unterschiedlich schnell fuhr. Meine Angst, dass schnellere Fahrer auf einer Stage durch mich gebremst würden oder mich gefährlich überholen würden stieg daher. Aber vor dem Start in die Stages habe ich mich immer mit den Fahrern um mich herum abgesprochen, habe schnellere vorgelassen oder mehr Zeit als "Vorspung" erhalten. Dadurch wurde ich im gesamten Rennen nicht einmal überholt. 

Die Strecken waren alle fahrbar, die paar vorhandenen Sprünge, Steinfelder etc. waren umfahrbar und die 2-3 vorhandenen Drops nicht all zu hoch. Ein paar Stellen, insb. auf Wiesen waren rutschig, aber langsam und vorsichtig kein Problem.

Ich belegte am Ende irgendetwas um den 400. Platz von ca. 460 (immerhin nicht letzter   Viel wichtiger war mir aber, dass ich ein klasse MTB-Wochenende auf (für mich) anspruchsvollen, aber nicht überfordernden Strecken hatte, viel gelernt habe und keinen Unfall hatte. 

es wird nicht mein letztes Enduro Rennen gewesen sein.


----------



## CReusch (16. Oktober 2019)

Moin!

Ich habe diese Saison zum ersten mal 3 Rennen der Enduro1 mitfahren können (Winterberg, Roßbach und Bad Endbach).

Ich kann daher sagen, dass sich die E1 für Anfänger absolut lohnt, um erste Wettkampferfahrung zu sammeln - Es gibt im Enduro / Trail Bereich wenig Vergleichbares...

Winterberg war zwar von der Orga und den Strecken eine absolute Katastrophe, aber Roßbach und Bad Endbach waren super!

Wenn man relativ sicher auf dem Bike ist und kein Neuling auf Trails, dann sind die Strecken auch fahrbar, manchmal vielleicht herausfordernd, aber das gehört dazu. Sehr schwierige Streckenabschnitte kann man (fast) immer mit "Chickenlines" umfahren.

Was man nicht unterschätzen darf (wenn man eine gute Position erlangen möchte) ist die körperliche Fitness. 3 oder 4 Minuten auf dem Trail im Vollgas-Racemodus sind was ganz anderes als einfach mal ein paar Trails mit den Kumpels "absurfen"...

Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!


----------



## Meta79 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich les mal mit, möchte 2020 auch mein erstes Enduro Rennen fahren.


----------



## petersq0n (6. November 2019)

Ich reihe mich unter den Mitlesern auch mal ein


----------



## Florent29 (6. November 2019)

Dann mal hier von einem erfahrenen:

"Anfängergeeignet" sind vor allem die E1 Rennen, hier ja schon erwähnt, und die beiden deutschen Stopps der Trail Trophy (Harz und Erzgebirge). Beide Serien bieten nicht zu krasses Gelände ohne Überraschungen und eher kürzere Stages. ist natürlich immer abhängig von der Location.

Central European Enduro gab es noch, auch da war der deutsche Stopp Treuchtlingen anfängergeeignet. Keine Ahnung ob das noch existiert.

Die Trail Trophies in den Alpen sind da schon etwas anspruchsvoller, die Alpine Enduro Series und die Rennen im nahen Frankreich hingegen sind eher für erfahrene Racer gedacht.

Natürlich gibt es auch immer wieder lokale Rennen, die keiner Serie angehören. zB beim Bikefestival in Willingen oder die Deutschen Meisterschaften.

Außer der Alpine Series gibt es aber noch keine Termine, oder?


----------



## grumpyflippy (11. November 2019)

Ich lese dann auch mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (11. November 2019)

Das ist schön dass ihr alle mitlest, aber bisher gibt`s wenig zum Schreiben.

Außer dem Termin für die Dt. Meisterschaft in Willingen dieses Jahr:  https://willingen.bike-festival.de/enduro/allgemeine-info/

Ich bin das letzte mal mitgefahren, als die Dt. Meisterschaften dort stattfanden (2017). (Zu) kurze Stages, mittelschweres Gelände, leider mit hoher Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## LEmpereur (11. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Central European Enduro gab es noch, auch da war der deutsche Stopp Treuchtlingen anfängergeeignet. Keine Ahnung ob das noch existiert.


Das enduro in Treuchtlingen gibt es noch. 
Es läuft aber unter Spezialized Enduro. 
2019 gab es ein "Just for Fun" Enduro Rennen und ein "normales" . 
Ich fand es absolut Anfänger tauglich und auch gut organisiert. 
Ich werde 20 wieder dabei sein. 
Es war mein erstes und wird nicht mein letztes Enduro Rennen gewesen sein. 

Es findet immer gegen Ende der Saison, also Ende Oktober statt. 
Daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Schlammschlacht ziemlich hoch. 

Was es auch noch gibt, ist das Rennen im Rahmen von "Bike the Rock" in Heubach bei Aalen.
Nur als Hinweis...


----------



## Florent29 (11. November 2019)

@seb12 Kannst du deinen Anfangspost editieren und die Termine einfügen? Dann können wir hier einen Sammelthread draus machen.

24.-25.94.2020: Bike The Rock, Heubach, Deutschland (A)
15.-17.05.2020: Scott Enduro Series / Deutsche Meisterschaften, Willingen, Deutschland (A)
06.-07.06.2020: EnDUO Rabenberg, Breitenbrunn, Deutschland (A)
12.-14.06.2020: Alpine Enduro Series Dolomiti Paganella, Andlao/Molveno, Italien (F)
28.-30.08.2020: Alpine Enduro Series 3 Länder, Nauders/Reschen, Österreich/Italien (F)
03.-05.09.2020: Mondraker Team Enduro, Davos, Schweiz (F)
11.-13.09.2020 Alpine Enduro Series Kronplatz, Bruneck/Reischach, Italien (F)

A = Anfängergeeignet, M = Mittelschwer, F = Fortgeschrittene


----------



## Florent29 (11. November 2019)

hab noch eins gefunden:









						EnDUO Rabenberg / FUNduro Rabenberg - Mountainbike-Events
					

Neuer Termin: 23. – 24. Juli 2021 Durchführung trotz Corona-Pandemie? Ist mein Meldegeld sicher? Erfahre mehr dazu in unseren FAQs. Im Rahmen des BikeTestivals Erzgebirge im TrailCenter Rabenberg. Rabenberg Enduro-King (Freitagabend) am Vorabend optional: Der Rabenberg Enduro-King. 4 Kilometer...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## RhinoDino (12. November 2019)

Denke ich werde 2020 als erstes MTB Rennen auch am Scott Enduro teilnehmen. 
Wundere mich nur wie es so dermaßen wenige (mittelschwere) Trail / Enduro Rennen gibt (bspw. Brilon Trailgames), aber XC/CTF/24h-Rennen kann man nicht genug von finden.


----------



## Florent29 (12. November 2019)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Denke ich werde 2020 als erstes MTB Rennen auch am Scott Enduro teilnehmen.
> Wundere mich nur wie es so dermaßen wenige (mittelschwere) Trail / Enduro Rennen gibt (bspw. Brilon Trailgames), aber XC/CTF/24h-Rennen kann man nicht genug von finden.



Es gibt zB die Trail Trophy - aber das sind halt im Wesentlichen immer die gleichen 300-400 Leute. 

XC und Marathon hat eine viel größere Bedeutung hierzulande. Teilweise weil Gravity im Universum des BDR nicht existiert, teilweise weil man für die meisten Marathons nicht Radfahren können muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LEmpereur (12. November 2019)

Ebenfalls zum editieren im ersten Post. 
King of the Rock Enduro Rennen in Heubach 24.-25.4.2020





						BiketheRock - Startseite
					

Bike the Rock Heubach




					www.biketherock.de


----------



## Florent29 (12. November 2019)

TimoKaiser schrieb:


> Ebenfalls zum editieren im ersten Post.
> King of the Rock Enduro Rennen in Heubach 24.-25.4.2020
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das mal jemand mitgefahren? Klingt von der Ausschreibung her eher nach Gaudi denn ernsthafter konditioneller Herausforderung?


----------



## LEmpereur (12. November 2019)

Das Rennen gibt es erst seit letztem Jahr.
Vorher war es ein reines Downhill Rennen.

Die Bike The Rock Veranstaltung gibt es schon länger und zumindest die XC und Marathon Geschichte ist relativ prominent besetzt (u. a. Mit Neff). 
Wie es sich mit dem Enduro verhält weiß ich nicht.

Ich denke ich versuche mal mein Glück. 
Ist bei mir ums Eck, daher einen Versuch Wert.


----------



## Florent29 (12. November 2019)

TimoKaiser schrieb:


> Das Rennen gibt es erst seit letztem Jahr.
> Vorher war es ein reines Downhill Rennen.
> 
> Die Bike The Rock Veranstaltung gibt es schon länger und zumindest die XC und Marathon Geschichte ist relativ prominent besetzt (u. a. Mit Neff).
> Wie es sich mit dem Enduro verhält weiß ich nicht.



Ja, ich hatte den Namen schon mal gehört. Die Stages haben halt nur wenige Tiefenmeter und sind superkurz. Da frage ich mich, ob man da wirklich ein Enduro braucht.


----------



## LEmpereur (12. November 2019)

Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Aber wie gesagt, ist bei mir ums Eck...
Versuch mach kluch. 
Auf YouTube gibt es ein paar Videos zu den Stages. 
Ich habe sie mir aber noch nicht angesehen.


----------



## Florent29 (12. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> @seb12 Kannst du deinen Anfangspost editieren und die Termine einfügen? Dann können wir hier einen Sammelthread draus machen.
> 
> 24.-25.94.2020: Bike The Rock, Heubach, Deutschland (A)
> 15.-17.05.2020: Scott Enduro Series / Deutsche Meisterschaften, Willingen, Deutschland (A)
> ...



Ich habe so den Eindruck, der Kollege @seb12 hat uns verlassen?


----------



## grumpyflippy (12. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ich habe so den Eindruck, der Kollege @seb12 hat uns verlassen?


Ja sehr schade, sonst mach doch einfach einen neuen Thread auf und evtl. sollte man den dann auch gleich anpinnen lassen. Aber für sowas muss der Threadersteller halt auch ein bisschen aktiv sein . Wer ist denn hier der zuständige Moderator im Forum?


----------



## wolfsgut (12. November 2019)

Finde ich auch schade


----------



## Florent29 (12. November 2019)

Es gibt ja EIGENTLICH die Events Sektion hier im Forum, leider ist die nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand und selber eintragen kann man nicht.






						Anstehende Veranstaltungen – Mountainbike-Events
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## grumpyflippy (12. November 2019)

Bleibt ja quasi nur die Eigeninitiative übrig. Weiß jemand ob es die Möglichkeit gibt mehrere Leute zum Threadersteller / Editierbefähigten zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (12. November 2019)

grumpyflippy schrieb:


> Bleibt ja quasi nur die Eigeninitiative übrig. Weiß jemand ob es die Möglichkeit gibt mehrere Leute zum Threadersteller / Editierbefähigten zu machen?



Geht leider nicht.

Wir hatten schon vor einiger Zeit das Problem, dass der TE des Anfängerthreads sich zurückziehen wollte und die Frage im Raum stand, wer künftig die Aktualisierung des Anfangspost übernehmen sollte. Das ging auch nur so, dass ich die Texte mache, ihm per PN schicke und er sie dann kurz einfügt.


----------



## Meta79 (12. November 2019)

Soviele schöne Veranstaltungen, und ich lieg mit gebrochen Bein im Krankenhaus. hoffentlich kann ich überhaupt ein Rennen bestreiten.
Werd aber weiter mitlesen um motiviert zu bleiben. ?


----------



## imkreisdreher (12. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Geht leider nicht.
> 
> Wir hatten schon vor einiger Zeit das Problem, dass der TE des Anfängerthreads sich zurückziehen wollte und die Frage im Raum stand, wer künftig die Aktualisierung des Anfangspost übernehmen sollte. Das ging auch nur so, dass ich die Texte mache, ihm per PN schicke und er sie dann kurz einfügt.


vielleicht hat sich das mit dem Forenupdate geändert? @rik wäre dazu der Ansprechpartner


----------



## Florent29 (12. November 2019)

@rik Sach ma? Ginge das?


----------



## Marcus (12. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> selber eintragen kann man nicht



Doch, das geht. Einfach auf "Anmelden" klicken, Login geschieht über das Forum. Dann kann man Eintragen, Events werden aber von uns erst freigeschaltet.


----------



## seb12 (12. November 2019)

Bin noch hier sorry jungs  hatte den Thread aus den Augen verloren 
Habe den ersten Post editiert und die Events hinzugefügt und auch direkt zu den jeweiligen Websites verlinkt.


----------



## mrwulf (15. November 2019)

seb12 schrieb:


> Bin noch hier sorry jungs  hatte den Thread aus den Augen verloren
> Habe den ersten Post editiert und die Events hinzugefügt und auch direkt zu den jeweiligen Websites verlinkt.



Sehr schön- vielen Dank dafür. Ich habe bisher in 2018 & 19 ein paar Trail Trophyies mitgemacht. Die sind super, aber auf den Trails in den Alpen sollte man schon wissen was man macht. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir noch andere Enduro Rennen finden, eventuell Grenznah zB in Belgien, Frankreich, Polen, Tschechei. Wenn ich was finde, kommt es gleich hier rein.


----------



## Florent29 (15. November 2019)

Super! Wird das ja doch noch was hier...

(Konstruktive) Kritik an meiner Einstufung F, M, A ist übrigens willkommen. Ich bin auch noch nicht alle diese Rennen mitgefahren und kann deshalb nur meine eigenen subjektiven Erfahrungen nehmen und vergleichen.


----------



## mrwulf (15. November 2019)

Hier schonmal der Link zur polnischen Enduro Serie....die Termine 2020 sind allerdings noch nicht veröffentlicht.






						Enduro MTB Series
					






					www.enduromtbseries.pl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (15. November 2019)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Hier schonmal der Link zur polnischen Enduro Serie....die Termine 2020 sind allerdings noch nicht veröffentlicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du da mal mitgefahren?


----------



## mrwulf (15. November 2019)

Bei den Tschechen sind auch noch keine 2020 Termine online









						T-Mobile Czech Enduro Serie
					

Enduro is about the connection between technology and physical endurance, and is ideal for universal riders who prefer a combination of technical riding and endurance, regardless of natural and climatic conditions. It combines the best of all MTB disciplines: DH, XC and Marathon. Enduro combines...




					ceskaenduroserie.cz


----------



## mrwulf (15. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Bist du da mal mitgefahren?



nein, habe den Tip von einem bekommen, den ich auf der Trail Trophy getroffen habe.
 Der kam aus Erfurt und hat die polnischen und tschechischen Enduro Rennen gut gefunden.

Dann gab es in Belgien glaube ich noch eine Serie, die es wohl in sich hat? Vogesen/Ardennen? Keine Ahnung, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## Florent29 (15. November 2019)

mrwulf schrieb:


> nein, habe den Tip von einem bekommen, den ich auf der Trail Trophy getroffen habe.
> Der kam aus Erfurt und hat die polnischen und tschechischen Enduro Rennen gut gefunden.
> 
> Dann gab es in Belgien glaube ich noch eine Serie, die es wohl in sich hat? Vogesen/Ardennen? Keine Ahnung, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.



Die Vogesen sind in Frankreich. Und ja, da gibt es mehrere Rennen, ua die Cannondale Enduro Tour. Die hat es in der Tat in sich, bekommt von mir ein Doppel-F


----------



## Florent29 (15. November 2019)

Das hier gibt es noch - dürfte aber ebenfalls gehobenes Niveau sein: http://www.endurodeshautesvosges.com/2019/11/michelin-ehv-2020.html

06.-07.06.2020: Enduro des hautes Vosges, La Bresse, Frankreich (F)

Und das: http://endurodulion.com/

26.04.2020: Enduro du Lion, Belfort, Frankreich (M oder F?)


----------



## LEmpereur (15. November 2019)

Mir ist auch noch was eingefallen...
Enduro im Jura Gebirge. In der Nähe von Genf. 


Das Rennen kenne ich nicht, aber die Trails am Mont Jura. 
Die sind ein Traum ;-)
Weicher Nadelboden und tolle Trails.

Termin für 2020 steht noch nicht ist aber ca Ende August.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (15. November 2019)

Was es alles gibt...


----------



## RhinoDino (15. November 2019)

Mir wundert dass es so einen Sammelthread nicht vorher gab. 
Also sieht man sich bei manchen Rennen gegebenenfalls?


----------



## Scombrus (15. November 2019)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Also sieht man sich bei manchen Rennen gegebenenfalls?


Ich weiß noch nicht genau bei welchen,  aber am 2-3 Rennen bestimmt.


----------



## JDEM (16. November 2019)

RhinoDino schrieb:


> Mir wundert dass es so einen Sammelthread nicht vorher gab.
> Also sieht man sich bei manchen Rennen gegebenenfalls?



Gibt jedes Jahr nen Sammelthread für Enduro Rennen - findet man bestimmt mit der Suchfunktion.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2019)

mrwulf schrieb:


> ann gab es in Belgien glaube ich noch eine Serie, die es wohl in sich hat? Vogesen/Ardennen? Keine Ahnung, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.



Superplastic Cup und Easyphone Enduro Cup, man findet im Netz aber kaum was. Bei bc im Blog findet man einen Bericht über ein Rennen in Esneux. Is bei mir um die Ecke hab ich daher auch auf dem Schirm... ich versuch mal mehr rauszuknobeln


----------



## onkel_c (17. November 2019)

T-Mobile Česká Enduro Serie
					

Enduro je o spojení mezi technikou a fyzičkou, a je ideální pro univerzální jezdce, kteří preferují kombinaci technické jízdy a vytrvalosti bez ohledu na přírodní a klimatické podmínky. Kombinuje to nejlepší ze všech MTB disciplín: DH, XC a Marathon. Enduro kombinuje všechny MTB dovednosti...




					enduroserie.cz
				




die ist bedingt anfängertauglich. bedingt deshalb, weil es dort je nach ort auch anspruchsvolle (und teils lange) trails hat. auch konditionell eine andere nummer als zb e1! da sind mitunter doch etliche höhenmeter mehr zu machen. wer da mal mitgefahren ist, weiß warum die jungs aus cz so schnell unterwegs sind ... da können weder e1 noch tt mithalten.


----------



## mrwulf (17. November 2019)

onkel_c schrieb:


> T-Mobile Česká Enduro Serie
> 
> 
> Enduro je o spojení mezi technikou a fyzičkou, a je ideální pro univerzální jezdce, kteří preferují kombinaci technické jízdy a vytrvalosti bez ohledu na přírodní a klimatické podmínky. Kombinuje to nejlepší ze všech MTB disciplín: DH, XC a Marathon. Enduro kombinuje všechny MTB dovednosti...
> ...



das klingt doch spannend. Ein Rennen ist in Klinovec....das wäre von Berlin ja gar nicht so weit weg.


----------



## onkel_c (18. November 2019)

Dann käme Klíny für Dich auch ggf. in Frage. Ich kann die Rennen nur empfehlen. Da kommt man fahrtechnisch wie konditionell voll auf seine Kosten... Achso und bei Voranmeldung kostet es ca. 30 oder 35€ ... bei Top Verpflegung!


----------



## onkel_c (18. November 2019)

winterberg ist wohl wieder E1 im rahmen des dirt master festivals! ?


----------



## Florent29 (18. November 2019)

@seb12 Bitte die beiden Rennen aus Post #41 nachtragen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy12300 (18. November 2019)

Hey,
kann jemand ungefähr abschätzen, wann die Nennung für Willingen offen ist? Die Startplätze scheinen ja oft schnell weg zu sein.

Wir wollen dieses Jahr zu dritt das erste mal das Rennen in Willingen mitfahren, da wir ganz in der Nähe wohnen. Um zumindest schonmal einige Streckenteile zu kennen sind wir einige Stages aus den letzten Jahren auch schon gefahren. Allerdings haben wir nicht alle Stages aus den Videos lokalisieren können auf der Karte. Hat da jemand Tipps/ne Karte aus dem letzten Jahr oder ähnliches?


----------



## Florent29 (18. November 2019)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Hey,
> kann jemand ungefähr abschätzen, wann die Nennung für Willingen offen ist? Die Startplätze scheinen ja oft schnell weg zu sein.
> 
> Wir wollen dieses Jahr zu dritt das erste mal das Rennen in Willingen mitfahren, da wir ganz in der Nähe wohnen. Um zumindest schonmal einige Streckenteile zu kennen sind wir einige Stages aus den letzten Jahren auch schon gefahren. Allerdings haben wir nicht alle Stages aus den Videos lokalisieren können auf der Karte. Hat da jemand Tipps/ne Karte aus dem letzten Jahr oder ähnliches?



Wiese, bißchen Absperrband, fertig ist die typische Willingen-Stage 

Nein, keine Ahnung wann das aufmacht. Vermutlich parallel zum Marathon.


----------



## onkel_c (18. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Wiese, bißchen Absperrband, fertig ist die typische Willingen-Stage


das war mal. seid benny herold da ziemlich frei schaffen kann, sieht es schon anders aus. klar, mehr als mittelgebirge ist es nicht. die höhenunterschiede sind nicht so gravierend und es geht zudem ziemlich bergab. aber im vergleich zu w'berg sind das alles reine dh stages!
und bei nässe mitunter gar nicht so einfach schnell zu fahren. 2,3 stages sind aber schon ziemlich nett ;-). und ich bin mir fast sicher das dieses jahr wieder etwas dazu kommt, zudem sind die stages nie gleich, werden immer abgeändert!


----------



## Florent29 (18. November 2019)

onkel_c schrieb:


> das war mal. seid benny herold da ziemlich frei schaffen kann, sieht es schon anders aus. klar, mehr als mittelgebirge ist es nicht. die höhenunterschiede sind nicht so gravierend und es geht zudem ziemlich bergab. aber im vergleich zu w'berg sind das alles reine dh stages!
> und bei nässe mitunter gar nicht so einfach schnell zu fahren. 2,3 stages sind aber schon ziemlich nett ;-). und ich bin mir fast sicher das dieses jahr wieder etwas dazu kommt, zudem sind die stages nie gleich, werden immer abgeändert!



Ja, kann schon sein. Ich bin das letzte Mal in...2017? mitgefahren, als da Dt. Meisterschaft war. Hätte es am Vortag nicht geregnet wie Sau, wäre das eine ziemlich dröge Strecke gewesen. So war es zumindest lustig.


----------



## onkel_c (19. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ich bin das letzte Mal in...2017? mitgefahren


ja, das war unsäglich. seither ist aber viel passiert. letztes jahr war es auch sehr feucht und zumindest 2-3 stages dadurch ziemlich 'zach' zu fahren. fahrtechnisch ist willingen mittlerweile auf einem weit besseren niveau. startgeld und stagezeit gesamt sind grundlegend zu bemängeln...


----------



## Florent29 (19. November 2019)

Einige der Rennen, die wir hier diskutiert hatten, sind bereits im EWS Kalender gelistet, ua Klinovec: https://www.enduroworldseries.com/races/


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. November 2019)

Helveti-Cup in der Schweiz gibt es auch noch.

https://www.helveticup.com/ F - FF

An der belgisch-französischen Grenze gibt es noch das Enduro de la Semoy. War letztes Jahr Teil der Cannondale Enduro Tour. Sehr geiles Rennen, aber auch eher FF. Unglaublich was die für Stages aus den 250 hm zaubern.


----------



## F124 (20. November 2019)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> An der belgisch-französischen Grenze gibt es noch das Enduro de la Semoy. War letztes Jahr Teil der Cannondale Enduro Tour. Sehr geiles Rennen, aber auch eher FF. Unglaublich was die für Stages aus den 250 hm zaubern.



Laut der Facebook-Seite des Vereins findet das Rennen am 13.-14. Juni 2020 statt. https://de-de.facebook.com/SemoyVTTClub/

Ich war dieses Jahr unabhängig vom Rennen dort, die Trails sind echt der Hammer!


----------



## Florent29 (20. November 2019)

F124 schrieb:


> Laut der Facebook-Seite des Vereins findet das Rennen am 13.-14. Juni 2020 statt. https://de-de.facebook.com/SemoyVTTClub/
> 
> Ich war dieses Jahr unabhängig vom Rennen dort, die Trails sind echt der Hammer!



Wo ist denn das genau? Laut Google bei Orleans?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das genau? Laut Google bei Orleans?



da









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.de


----------



## __U3__ (21. November 2019)

Hier sind ja einige User auch schon mal eine EWS100 mitgefahren.
Was braucht man da eigentlich als Voraussetzung?
So richtig werde ich nämlich nicht schlau aus dem dort geschriebenen...

BDR Lizenz? Kosten? Nur mit Mitgliedschaft in einem BDR Verein?
Kosten und Anmeldung zum Rennen selbst sind ja auf der EWS Seite beschrieben, aber was man für nationale Lizenz braucht wird mir auf der äußerst unübersichtlichen BDR Seite mit ganz klarem Fokus auf Strasse nicht klar...
Würde das gern mal probieren, bis dahin hätte ich auch noch genügend Zeit zum Trainieren...


----------



## Florent29 (21. November 2019)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Hier sind ja einige User auch schon mal eine EWS100 mitgefahren.
> Was braucht man da eigentlich als Voraussetzung?
> So richtig werde ich nämlich nicht schlau aus dem dort geschriebenen...
> 
> ...



EMBA ist nicht die UCI. hat also mit BDR nix zu tun. Statt dessen gelten meinen Informationen nach die selben Voraussetzungen wie für andere Qualifier auch:

_There's no need for pre-qualification - entry is open to *anyone* who wants to take part in this ultimate test of rider and bike. _


----------



## __U3__ (21. November 2019)

So schreibt es das EWS Rulebook:

_EWS 80 or EWS 100, riders can compete with any Federation licence (day licence, mechanic

licence, team manager licence, etc). EWS80 and EWS100 are events registered on the

national calendars of that nation_


----------



## Florent29 (21. November 2019)

__U3__ schrieb:


> So schreibt es das EWS Rulebook:
> 
> _EWS 80 or EWS 100, riders can compete with any Federation licence (day licence, mechanic
> 
> ...



Interessant.

Hier die aktuelle Version:

_EWS100 & EWS80Riders racing in the EWS100 and EWS80 must hold a valid National Federationrace license. Any level will be accepted;including Amateur, Master, and Cycling for All licenses. EWS100 and EWS80 racers mayalso have the option to race with a _*one event license available for purchase from the national cycling federation in the host country.  *

Heißt: Du kannst dir auch vor Ort eine Lizenz holen. Was auch immer das heißen mag.


----------



## ritzel007 (21. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Interessant.
> 
> Hier die aktuelle Version:
> 
> ...



Das bedeutet: Es ist auf jedem Fall eine Lizenz des nationalen Radsportverbandes erforderlich, in Deutschland also eine BDR Lizenz. Eventuell (wahrscheinlich abhängig vom Veranstalter und dem jeweiligen nationalen Verband) ist es möglich mit einer Tageslizenz zu starten, Infos für den BDR hier: https://lizenzen.rad-net.de/bdr/ajax.aspx/text2/D/FAQTageslizenzen.html. Zur Sicherheit solltest du die Ausschreibung zum jeweiligen Rennen prüfen, die müsste dann unter rad-net.de - MTB - Ausschreibungen zu finden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (21. November 2019)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet: Es ist auf jedem Fall eine Lizenz des nationalen Radsportverbandes erforderlich, in Deutschland also eine BDR Lizenz. Eventuell (wahrscheinlich abhängig vom Veranstalter und dem jeweiligen nationalen Verband) ist es möglich mit einer Tageslizenz zu starten, Infos für den BDR hier: https://lizenzen.rad-net.de/bdr/ajax.aspx/text2/D/FAQTageslizenzen.html. Zur Sicherheit solltest du die Ausschreibung zum jeweiligen Rennen prüfen, die müsste dann unter rad-net.de - MTB - Ausschreibungen zu finden sein.



Deutschland ist aber nicht "host country", oder? Ich will es nur verstehen...

Und da es keine EWS Events in D gibt, tauchen die auch nicht auf rad-net auf.


----------



## ritzel007 (21. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Deutschland ist aber nicht "host country", oder?


Nein, da wird es dann richtig kompliziert. In einigen Ländern (z.B. Italien) bekommt man eine Tageslizenz nur gegen Vorlage eines Gesundheitszeugnisses, wobei dein Hausarzt dafür ein italienisches Formular ausfüllen muss. Am Ende bleibt, beim jeweiligen Rennveranstalter rechtzeitig nachzufragen, wie man an eine Tageslizenz kommt.
Oder, falls du normalerweise nicht in der Lizenzklasse starten willst, eine BDR Mechanikerlizenz beantragen. Die ist nicht teuer und vereinfacht in diesem Fall die Prozedur erheblich.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. November 2019)

Je nach Veranstalter und Austragungsland reicht das Spektrum von Tageslizenz für 15€ über Tageslizenz nur wenn sportärztliches Attest, zT zwingend aus dem Austragungsland bis zu "richtige Lizenz" 

-> Ausschreibung des jeweiligen Rennens checken wenns veröffentlicht wird. Oft ist leider Anmeldung vor Veröffentlichung der Ausschreibung, weil die EWS halt nicht sooo professionell ist, sind ja nur paar Hanseln im HQ und dann die Vereine an den jeweiligen Rennorten.


----------



## Florent29 (21. November 2019)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Nein, da wird es dann richtig kompliziert. In einigen Ländern (z.B. Italien) bekommt man eine Tageslizenz nur gegen Vorlage eines Gesundheitszeugnisses, wobei dein Hausarzt dafür ein italienisches Formular ausfüllen muss. Am Ende bleibt, beim jeweiligen Rennveranstalter rechtzeitig nachzufragen, wie man an eine Tageslizenz kommt.
> Oder, falls du normalerweise nicht in der Lizenzklasse starten willst, eine BDR Mechanikerlizenz beantragen. Die ist nicht teuer und vereinfacht in diesem Fall die Prozedur erheblich.



Danke.

Das mit dem Attest kenne ich von französischen Rennen.

Ich bin allerdings auch in einem Verein, Lizenz kann ich also auch so kriegen. So ein EWS 80 wäre sicherlich mal spannend...


----------



## JDEM (21. November 2019)

Die bisher festen Enduro One Termine für 2020 (vier von sechs)

Winterberg 23./24.05.2020
Roßbach 27./28.06.2020
St. Johann i.T. (AUT) 29./30.08.2020
Bad Endbach 10./11.10.2020


----------



## Potsuse (21. November 2019)

Ich bin diese Jahr mein ersten Enduro Rennen in Meribel- Frankreich gefahren. 
Maxivalance Serie das ist die kleine Version vom Megavalance.
Massenstart im Hochgebirge auf 2700m dann 12 km ins Tal runter. 
Samstag 1 Qualifikationslauf, Sonntag 2 Rennläufe.
https://www.ucc-sportevent.com/maxiavalanche/


----------



## grumpyflippy (22. November 2019)

@seb12  Wo wir grade bei Massenstart sind:

26.-28.06.2020 MOUNTAIN of HELL - 21st edition, Les deux Alpes, Frankreich (M)
06.-12.07.2020 Megavalanche 2020, Alpe d'Huez, Frankreich (M)


----------



## Florent29 (22. November 2019)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> St. Johann i.T. (AUT) 29./30.08.2020



Das ist schon übel in 2020 - allein an dem Wochenende ist Enduro 1, EWS und 3Länder Enduro.


----------



## mrwulf (22. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das ist schon übel in 2020 - allein an dem Wochenende ist Enduro 1, EWS und 3Länder Enduro.



EWS - wo?


----------



## Florent29 (22. November 2019)

mrwulf schrieb:


> EWS - wo?



Zermatt









						Specialized EWS Zermatt Enduro World Series Enduro World Series
					

The Specialized EWS Zermatt race event within the Enduro World Series Enduro World Series race category will take place on 30th August 2020




					www.enduroworldseries.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F124 (22. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das ist schon übel in 2020 - allein an dem Wochenende ist Enduro 1, EWS und 3Länder Enduro.



Um den 13.06.2020 siehts ähnlich aus: 2 EWS-Qualifier (Bielsko-Biala und Klinovec) und das erwähnte La-Semoy-Rennen.

Zu den Qualifier-Rennen und auch der European Enduro Series ist noch zu sagen, dass man ein EWS-Membership braucht um Punkte zu sammeln.


----------



## Florent29 (22. November 2019)

F124 schrieb:


> *Zu den Qualifier-Rennen und auch der European Enduro Series ist noch zu sagen, dass man ein EWS-Membership braucht um Punkte zu sammeln.*



Ja. Man kann auch ohne teilnehmen, sammelt dann aber natürlich auch keine Punkte.



F124 schrieb:


> Um den 13.06.2020 siehts ähnlich aus: 2 EWS-Qualifier (Bielsko-Biala und Klinovec) und das erwähnte La-Semoy-Rennen.



Und Dolomiti Paganaella.

Sehr schön auch der 13.09.2020: Da sind Kronplatz, Leogang, Spicak und Scottish Enduro Series (letzteres ist so ein persönliches Ziel von mir).

Bin mal sehr gespannt, wo die beiden fehlenden Enduro 1 Stops, die französischen Serien und die Trail Trophies noch hin sollen.


----------



## onkel_c (22. November 2019)

tt folgt ja seit einiger zeit einem muster. insofern wird sich an den orten nur ein wenig ändern, u.a. weil laax bekanntlich raus ist, aber es gibt ja ein paar institutionen wie harz, latsch, bb. sc war im gespräch für dieses jahr. terminlich liegt es auch oft ähnlich (harz anfang mai) dann latsch im bereich ende mai/anfang juni ...

auswahl gibt es wohl genug in 2020. die enduroseries cz hat dann ja auch nochmal 5-6 stops ...


----------



## Florent29 (22. November 2019)

onkel_c schrieb:


> tt folgt ja seit einiger zeit einem muster. insofern wird sich an den orten nur ein wenig ändern, u.a. weil laax bekanntlich raus ist, aber es gibt ja ein paar institutionen wie harz, latsch, bb. sc war im gespräch für dieses jahr. terminlich liegt es auch oft ähnlich (harz anfang mai) dann latsch im bereich ende mai/anfang juni ...



Latsch ist vermutlich wieder am Pfingstwochenende.


----------



## mrwulf (22. November 2019)

onkel_c schrieb:


> tt folgt ja seit einiger zeit einem muster. insofern wird sich an den orten nur ein wenig ändern, u.a. weil laax bekanntlich raus ist, aber es gibt ja ein paar institutionen wie harz, latsch, bb. sc war im gespräch für dieses jahr. terminlich liegt es auch oft ähnlich (harz anfang mai) dann latsch im bereich ende mai/anfang juni ...
> 
> auswahl gibt es wohl genug in 2020. die enduroseries cz hat dann ja auch nochmal 5-6 stops ...



Echt jetzt, Trail Trophy ist 2020 nicht in Laax?
Das war mein Lieblingsrennen der TT


----------



## Florent29 (22. November 2019)

Hier hatte ich was verwechselt.

Aber wäre interessant zu wissen, ob sie einen zweiten Anlauf in Santa Caterina und/oder Thüringer Wald machen.


----------



## onkel_c (22. November 2019)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Echt jetzt, Trail Trophy ist 2020 nicht in Laax?


nein. 2019 war letztmalig. wurde schon damals direkt während/nach dem rennen so kommuniziert ...


----------



## traileruli (24. November 2019)

hi, den fred find ich prima. 
Auch wenn ich schon ein paar Jahre Enduroerfahrung auf dem Buckel habe, ist jeder auf neue ein Normalo/Anfänge/Newbee der kein Team im Rücken hat, weil die Infos zu dem Thema nicht auf einem Haufen rumeiern sonder es unglaublich viel Zeit braucht um eine Saison Enduro zu planen. Es gibt nun mal viele Veranstaltungen und Serien, unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade und Regelements. Manche sind voneinander Abhängig, andere ein Mords Puplikum und wieder andere so anspruchsvoll, dass man nicht weiß wie man die Strecken bewältigen soll.
Also, der Fred is totall sinvoll und ich will gerne ein bischen mithelfen, mit euch die richtigen Veranstaltungen zu finden.
Gruß Uli


----------



## WWWWW (24. November 2019)

@seb12 hier weitere Daten zum erweitern! Hoffe du bist nicht verloren gegangen 

3./24.05.2020 - Winterberg
27./28.06.2020 - Roßbach
29./30.08.2020 - St. Johann i.T. (AUT)
10./11.10.2020 - Bad Endbach

Enduro One hat bereits auch die ersten Termine, würde es mit A kennzeichnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (25. November 2019)

WWWWW schrieb:


> @seb12 hier weitere Daten zum erweitern! Hoffe du bist nicht verloren gegangen
> 
> 3./24.05.2020 - Winterberg
> 27./28.06.2020 - Roßbach
> ...



Außer Ochsenkopf, der soll Gerüchten zu Folge eher M sein.


----------



## LaiNico (25. November 2019)

Das gilt wie für die meißten Dinge: Kommt drauf an - hier auf das Fahrtempo.


----------



## grumpyflippy (25. November 2019)

Die Kennzeichnung soll ja eher darstellen ab welchem Fahrkönnen-Grad die Strecke geeignet ist. Nicht bis zu welchem Grad man sich gefordert fühlt.


----------



## LEmpereur (25. November 2019)

Ochsenkopf ist soweit ich weiß auch etwas entschärft worden. 
Es fehlt wohl unter anderem ein großes Steinfeld, welches nicht mehr Teil der Strecke ist / zumindest das letzte mal war.


----------



## WWWWW (25. November 2019)

Ochsenkopf war früher eher M aber oben und unten das Steinfeld fehlt und alles warum man dort zum biken hinfährt  wurde "entschärft" also wirklich rausgenommen. Keine mögliche Chickenline zur Differenzierung. Bin zwei mal dort gewesen zum Rennen aber jetzt lohnt sich die Fahrerei nicht mehr. Roßbach war von den Stationen letztes Jahr die anspruchsvollste von der Fahrtechnik auf alle Stages bezogen.


----------



## luftschaukel (27. November 2019)

Junior wird auf jeden Fall für das Funduro am Rabenberg gemeldet!
Mein großer sucht ggf noch einen 2 Fahrer für das Enduo.


Hätte noch einen Termin für ein feines aber kleines Endurorennen im Erzgebirge.
MadEast500 am 04.07.2020
Anfängergeignet, zT mit Lifttransport, aber auch knackige Trails und es geht bestimmt auch wieder durch die Scheune 



			https://www.instagram.com/mad_east_enduro/
		


Weis wer, wann die Trail Trophy Termine kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (27. November 2019)

sollen eigentlich noch diese Woche veröffentlicht werden.

Ochsenkopf hat aufgrund der Änderungen für ordentlich Unmut gesorgt und es wurde Besserung vom Veranstalter versprochen.
Ob es so kommt, oder ob Oko überhaupt dabei ist, who knows ;-)?


----------



## Florent29 (28. November 2019)

Trailtrophy Termine sind online






						Home - Trail Trophy
					






					www.trailtrophy.eu
				




Leider kein Santa Caterina Valfrua

Latsch würde ich als M einschätzen, Breitenbrunn und Harz als A (außer es regnet). Bischofsmais kenne ich nicht.


----------



## tsubasacm (28. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Trailtrophy Termine sind online
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war noch nie auf einem TT Rennen, aber ist die Startgebühr von 109 bzw. 179 Euro gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Florent29 (28. November 2019)

tsubasacm schrieb:


> war noch nie auf einem TT Rennen, aber ist die Startgebühr von 109 bzw. 179 Euro gerechtfertigt?



Das hängt davon ab - in Latsch auf jeden Fall, auch wenn es teuer ist. Aber der Aufwand, der da für die Teilnehmer betrieben wird, ist enorm.

Im Harz und vor allem in Breitenbrunn finde ich es mittlerweile leicht überteuert.


----------



## tsubasacm (28. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab - in Latsch auf jeden Fall, auch wenn es teuer ist. Aber der Aufwand, der da für die Teilnehmer betrieben wird, ist enorm.
> 
> Im Harz und vor allem in Breitenbrunn finde ich es mittlerweile leicht überteuert.


 
ok, danke für die Einschätzung. War etwas überrascht von den Beträgen auf der HP


----------



## onkel_c (28. November 2019)

Im Harz hat es aber in aller Regel noch ordentlich Liftnutzung. In BB nicht.
Bischofsmais war früher fix im DH Rennkalender. Jetzt lange nichts, war auch schon ca. 15 Jahre nicht mehr vor Ort. Die gegend ist aber generell recht 'hügelig'. Lift gibt es auch - grundsätzlich...


----------



## Florent29 (29. November 2019)

onkel_c schrieb:


> Im Harz hat es aber in aller Regel noch ordentlich Liftnutzung. In BB nicht.
> *Bischofsmais war früher fix im DH Rennkalender.* Jetzt lange nichts, war auch schon ca. 15 Jahre nicht mehr vor Ort. Die gegend ist aber generell recht 'hügelig'. Lift gibt es auch - grundsätzlich...



Das scheint ja den Sinn zu haben, dieses neue Didi Schneider Trailcenter zu promoten - was mir ein bißchen Sorgen macht, denn alles was ich von Didi Schneider bisher gefahren bin, hatte mit Enduro nicht viel zu tun.

Dazu noch die neue E-Bike-Klasse...


----------



## BennyTheCat (29. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Trailtrophy Termine sind online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich liebäugel gerade mit ner Serienanmeldung für die TT, bin aber noch ziemlicher Neuling, was abfahrtsorientiertes Biken betrifft. Kannste mir mal ne grobe Definition deiner A/M/F-Skala geben? Zur Referenz: Die Trails am Reschenpass komme ich alle einigermaßen stilsicher runter (außer den Haideralm-Trail, den nur mit Außenbandriss). Wo würdest du die auf der Skala einordnen?


----------



## Florent29 (29. November 2019)

BennyTheCat schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel gerade mit ner Serienanmeldung für die TT, bin aber noch ziemlicher Neuling, was abfahrtsorientiertes Biken betrifft. Kannste mir mal ne grobe Definition deiner A/M/F-Skala geben? Zur Referenz: Die Trails am Reschenpass komme ich alle einigermaßen stilsicher runter (außer den Haideralm-Trail, den nur mit Außenbandriss). Wo würdest du die auf der Skala einordnen?



Wie gesagt, Bischofsmais kenne ich nicht. Von den übrigen ist Latsch ganz klar die technischste. Der Rotalm-Trail ist nahe dran am Haideralm, aber kürzer.

A = Anfängergeeignet. Nicht zu steil, keine Trialfähigkeiten erforderlich, kurze Stages.
M = Mittelschwer. Auch steil und verblockt oder Spitzkehren, kurze bis mittellange Stages.
F = Fortgeschrittene. Sehr bis extrem steil, verblockt, Spitzkehren, lange Stages.

Wie gesagt, ich bin für konstruktive Kritik offen. Vielleicht habt ihr andere bessere Ideen für eine Bewertung oder seid anderer Meinung hinsichtlich der Einstufung eines Rennens.

Singletrailskala halte ich in diesem Zusammenhang aber für wenig hilfreich, weil da zB die Länge der Stages nicht berücksichtigt wäre und sogar auf einem Trail wie dem Haideralm von S0-S4 alles vorkommt.


----------



## onkel_c (29. November 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das scheint ja den Sinn zu haben, dieses neue Didi Schneider Trailcenter zu promoten - was mir ein bißchen Sorgen macht, denn alles was ich von Didi Schneider bisher gefahren bin, hatte mit Enduro nicht viel zu tun.
> 
> Dazu noch die neue E-Bike-Klasse...


ja, ich verstehe dich gut. aber bei der streckenauswahl hat ja glücklicherweise 'einer von uns' (cornelius) die finger im spiel. insofern vertraue ich ihm...
das e gedöns wird sich nicht aufhalten lassen. bringt ja auch zusätzliche startgelder. ich wünsche mir mittlerweile auch eine ebike freie serie!
und bevor jetzt wieder die üblichen fragen auftauchen: weil ich mit 55 zu jung dafür bin, ich gerne ohne motor fahre und es auch kann. warum sollte ich also strom sinnfrei vernichten? achso: und ich habe ganz gerne ruhe im wald. das gesumme und gesirre brauche ich nicht als begleitmusik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WWWWW (30. November 2019)

Strecken sind im Schnitt wirklich gut bei der TT aber die Startgelder sind einfach wirklich hoch kalkuliert. Zumeist längere Stages als bei der E1 und in den Alpenlocation wirkliche Trails...nicht so wie einige Stages bei der E1 im Alpenraum  Auch der Anspruch der Stages ist bei der TT oftmals höher als bei der E1. Die E1 hat ziemliche Schwankungen in der Streckenqualität innerhalb der Events da dort immer ein lokaler Verein für die Strecken verantwortlich ist. Aber dort gibt es bei einigen Events wie zum Beispiel Rossbach mega gute und anspruchsvolle Strecken und das für einen moderaten Preis. Daher würd ich dir empfehlen mehrere Rennen auszuprobieren um dann ggf. eine Serienameldung zu machen 

Bei der TT sind die Wertungsklassen schlecht gemacht...extra Klasse für "Sponsoren und Friends"... damit die Sponsoren auch garantiert auf dem Podium stehen und die selbst gesponsorten Produkte gewinnen? Aber es gibt auch coole Verlosungen und ein warmes Essen ist immer mit dabei  Wertungsmäßig alle (Lizenz nicht Lizenz, "Profi bis Amateur") in eine Klasse zu werfen "Riders Class" genannt ist unsinnig. Dann lieber nur eine Klasse für Frauen und eine für Männer, wenn der Spaß im Mittelpunkt stehen soll. Möge der/die Schnellste gewinnen!

Die Klassenverwirrung bei der E1 ist auch nicht top, bieten Einsteigern aber mehr taktische Wahlmöglichkeiten, wobei im Schnitt sich nur die Pro Klasse abhebt, alle anderen Klassen fahren in den Top 5 meist ähnliche Zeiten, was darauf hindeutet, dass schnelle Fahrer sich einfach in vermeintlich "einfacheren" Klassen anmelden. Die oftmals leichten und kurzen Strecken können Neulingen gegebenfalls entgegenkommen.

Wenns dir um die Trails geht dann nur ausgewählte E1 Location wie Rossbach nehmen oder eine Alpine Location der TT   Wenn du etwas reißen möchtest dann E1 das Klassenwirrwarr studieren und taktieren. Oder wenn du die Trails einfach ohne Druck genießen magst nicht gehetzt für ein WE dahingurken, Hauptsache dargewesen und Xter Platz gemacht, sondern einfach ein Hotel vor Ort gebucht und mehrere Tage die Trails, das Essen und die Landschaft genießen


----------



## RhinoDino (30. November 2019)

*Noch mehr Termine!!!









						TrailTrophy 2020: Vier Termine, ohne Nightride und mit E-Bike-Wertung - MTB-News.de
					

Mit Änderungen geht die beliebte Enduro-Rennserie TrailTrophy in ihre elfte Saison. Hier findet ihr erste Infos und alle Termine der TrailTrophy 2020!




					www.mtb-news.de
				



*


----------



## Florent29 (3. Dezember 2019)

WWWWW schrieb:


> Bei der TT sind die Wertungsklassen schlecht gemacht...extra Klasse für "Sponsoren und Friends"... damit die Sponsoren auch garantiert auf dem Podium stehen und die selbst gesponsorten Produkte gewinnen? Aber es gibt auch coole Verlosungen und ein warmes Essen ist immer mit dabei  Wertungsmäßig alle (Lizenz nicht Lizenz, "Profi bis Amateur") in eine Klasse zu werfen "Riders Class" genannt ist unsinnig. Dann lieber nur eine Klasse für Frauen und eine für Männer, wenn der Spaß im Mittelpunkt stehen soll. Möge der/die Schnellste gewinnen!



Ja, das muss ich leider bestätigen. Auch wenn ich so oder so nicht über die zwei-dreistelligen Platzierungen hinauskomme...

Auch die "neue" Teamwertung (Team = mind. 3 FahrerInnen aus 3 verschiedenen Klassen) hat da nicht wirklich Besserung gebracht, weil es ja 4 (!) verschiedene Männerklassen gibt und dadurch gemischte Teams (also Teams mit Dame) nie eine Chance haben werden.

@TT_Thomas , bleibt das so in 2020?


----------



## onkel_c (3. Dezember 2019)

hier gibt es noch etliche termine (eher anspruchsvoller ;-), teils ews qualifier ...


----------



## onkel_c (3. Dezember 2019)

jetzt ist die enduroseries cz auch am start!


----------



## Zaskarpeter (4. Dezember 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ja, das muss ich leider bestätigen. Auch wenn ich so oder so nicht über die zwei-dreistelligen Platzierungen hinauskomme...
> 
> Auch die "neue" Teamwertung (Team = mind. 3 FahrerInnen aus 3 verschiedenen Klassen) hat da nicht wirklich Besserung gebracht, weil es ja 4 (!) verschiedene Männerklassen gibt und dadurch gemischte Teams (also Teams mit Dame) nie eine Chance haben werden.
> 
> @TT_Thomas , bleibt das so in 2020?



Dem muss ich jetzt mal wiedersprechen. In der Pro oder neu Ambassador Klasse gibt es nur kleine symbolische Preise (Tassen etc.) Die anderen Klassen sind nach Alter gewählt und daher sinnvoll. So ein Quark wie bei der E1 (du kannst taktieren und dir ne Klasse raussuchen) gibt´s da nicht. Die neue Teamwertung finde ich klasse und wenn du dir die Podien der Rennen anschaust wirst du auch Damen in den Teamwertungen erkennen.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr wieder bei verschiedenen Rennen (ausser E1 ) dabei.


----------



## grumpyflippy (5. Dezember 2019)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> So ein Quark wie bei der E1 (du kannst taktieren und dir ne Klasse raussuchen) gibt´s da nicht.


Wer bei Klassen taktiert hat die Idee von Amateur-Sport nicht verstanden. Es geht hier nicht um Maximierung des Erfolgs durch geschicktes Auswählen, sondern um das Messen einer sportlichen Leistung mit anderen. Pseudo möchtegern Profis können das natürlich gerne machen um ihren "Fame" zu mehren und die Sponsoren glücklich zu machen ;-)


----------



## luftschaukel (5. Dezember 2019)

Die Crux an der Sache ist, das es keine gescheiten Kids Klassen (U13 zB) gibt.
dieses Pseudorace bei der E1 kannste vergessen!
Ich fahre keine 400–500km das mein Junior eine Stage fährt.


----------



## JDEM (5. Dezember 2019)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Die Crux an der Sache ist, das es keine gescheiten Kids Klassen (U13 zB) gibt.
> dieses Pseudorace bei der E1 kannste vergessen!
> Ich fahre keine 400–500km das mein Junior eine Stage fährt.



Rennen für Kinder ist doch eh was völlig anderes. Ist halt nen Beiwerk für alle, die eh ihre Kids dabei haben. Extra dahin fahren lohnt wohl wirklich nicht - aber da müsste man sich eh was gutes zur Nachwuchsförderung überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (6. Dezember 2019)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> Die anderen Klassen sind nach Alter gewählt und daher sinnvoll. So ein Quark wie bei der E1 (du kannst taktieren und dir ne Klasse raussuchen) gibt´s da nicht.


So ganz folgen kann ich dir da nicht. Ggf. meinst du ‚Sport‘ und ‚Pro‘ Klasse? Wer es da braucht bitteschön. Es sind aber auch schon Leute verpflichtet worden aufzusteigen bei der E1 (als Seriensieger zB)
In den Altersklassen kannst du ja nur nach jünger ‚taktieren‘. Das habe ich auch schon getan, um nicht immer aufs Podest zu müssen. Denn hin und wieder sieht mich die Familie nach einem Race Wochenende ganz gern zeitig wieder. Nach meinem Rennen dann noch bis 4h und mehr auf die Siegerehrung zu warten ist nicht so meins ?. Wenn du dann doch schneller bist, dann müssen sich die jüngeren eben mal mehr ins Zeug legen … Zur Siegerehrung sollte man schon antreten, sonst ist es doof und respektlos.

Man kann darüber diskutieren ob die Klassenvielfalt bei der E1 Sinn ergibt.
Ich finde die ganzen Altersklassen als Zuviel des Guten. Ich würde Herren bis 40J. machen, Masters 1 bis 50, und Masters 2 50+. Das ist nach meiner Erfahrung gut zu machen.
Was schwer ist, ist über 50 (in meinem Fall jetzt Mitte50) noch mit den 45jährigen zu konkurrieren. Irgendwann kommt (leider) der Zeitpunkt wo man merkt, dass es von Jahr zu Jahr schwieriger wird. Aber das ereilt uns letztlich alle … und ist unterm Strich auch egal. Insofern belebt Konkurrenz auch hier. 

Grundsätzlich sind es aber meist immer die Gleichen, die vorne fahren. Da ändern alle Klassenmodifikationen wenig dran, so meine Erfahrung.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Dezember 2019)

Enduro 1 in Winterberg und TT in Sankt Andreasberg werde ich wohl mitfahren. Leider ist der Rest so weit weg...


----------



## F124 (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin eben hierüber gestolpert: https://www.harzduro.com/

2-Tages-Event am 22.-23.08.2020
Scheint von den dänischen Trailcup-Leuten organisiert zu werden. Die Gebühr von 100€ (ohne Liftkarte im Training!) ist aber auch ordentlich.


----------



## Florent29 (18. Dezember 2019)

F124 schrieb:


> Ich bin eben hierüber gestolpert: https://www.harzduro.com/
> 
> 2-Tages-Event am 22.-23.08.2020
> Scheint von den dänischen Trailcup-Leuten organisiert zu werden. Die Gebühr von 100€ (ohne Liftkarte im Training!) ist aber auch ordentlich.



Und ich hab mich noch gewundert, dass da im August ein ganzes Wochenende frei ist...


----------



## dbdaniel (19. Dezember 2019)

Belgian Enduro Cup:

#1 : Enduro de la Lesse / Daverdisse – 26/04/2020
 #2 : Amblève Légende Enduro / Remouchamps – 09/05/2020
 #3: GRG Enduro / Bouillon – 12/09/2020


----------



## dbdaniel (19. Dezember 2019)

Superplastic Cup:

Dimanche 15 mars : Amay
Dimanche 17 mai : Comblain au Pont
Dimanche 22 août : Hamoir





__





						Compétitions | Site officiel de Patric Maes - enduros - école VTT - stages de vacances
					





					vtt-patricmaes.be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (20. Dezember 2019)

Moin, kommt hier jemand aus der Nähe von Braunschweig und fährt beim Enduro 1 oder bei der TT mit?


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Dezember 2019)

F124 schrieb:


> Ich bin eben hierüber gestolpert: https://www.harzduro.com/
> 
> 2-Tages-Event am 22.-23.08.2020
> Scheint von den dänischen Trailcup-Leuten organisiert zu werden. Die Gebühr von 100€ (ohne Liftkarte im Training!) ist aber auch ordentlich.


Für mich liest es sich so als ob bei den 105€ die Lifts dabei sind.







DennisJeffsy27 schrieb:


> Moin, kommt hier jemand aus der Nähe von Braunschweig und fährt beim Enduro 1 oder bei der TT mit?


Komme aus WR und fahre TT auf jeden Fall mit. Bei der E1 wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## LEmpereur (23. Dezember 2019)

Die Lifts sind im Rennen (Samstag und Sonntag) dabei, aber nicht im Training am Freitag.


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (25. Dezember 2019)

@niconj 

Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich bei der Enduro 1 mitfahre.
Aber bei der TT in Sankt Andreasberg und bei der Harzduro bin ich dabei.


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (25. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 954905
> 
> 
> Komme aus WR und fahre TT auf jeden Fall mit. Bei der E1 wahrscheinlich auch.





Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich bei der Enduro 1 mitfahre.
Aber bei der TT in Sankt Andreasberg und bei der Harzduro bin ich dabei.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Dezember 2019)

DennisJeffsy27 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich bei der Enduro 1 mitfahre.
> Aber bei der TT in Sankt Andreasberg und bei der Harzduro bin ich dabei.


Ich werde vorher mal trainieren fahren dort.


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (25. Dezember 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich werde vorher mal trainieren fahren dort.


Sag bescheid, dann komme ich mit ?


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (1. Januar 2020)

Hat sich jemand schon beim Harzduro-Rennen angemeldet?
Kann mich nämlich nicht anmelden, da die Veranstaltung nicht mehr angezeigt wird.....


----------



## DaveGo (1. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

wie sollte man sich auf die RacingSeason vorbereiten? Bin Anfänger mit Fortgeschrittenen Ambitionen. 

Werde die Enduro 1 mitfahren.

Grüße!


----------



## JDEM (1. Januar 2020)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sollte man sich auf die RacingSeason vorbereiten? Bin Anfänger mit Fortgeschrittenen Ambitionen.
> 
> ...



Man sollte in der Lage sein etwa 1,5 - 4 Minuten lang konzentriert und gut Trails (relativ) schnell durchfahren zu können. 
Kondition sollte für ca. 30km mit 1200hm reichen. Was fährst du denn normalerweise und trainierst du schon speziell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveGo (1. Januar 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Man sollte in der Lage sein etwa 1,5 - 4 Minuten lang konzentriert und gut Trails (relativ) schnell durchfahren zu können.
> Kondition sollte für ca. 30km mit 1200hm reichen. Was fährst du denn normalerweise und trainierst du schon speziell?



Hey,

30 lm schaffe ich easy aber bei uns ist der höchste Berg gerade mal 100 Meter oder so. 

Ich fahre meist 30-40 km und 500 hm in 2h circa. Das ist dann in einem anderen Gebiet wo es 250 hm gibt die befahren werden können.

In der Woche wohne ich bei meinem Bruder und seine Frau hat nen Spinning rad. Das will ich in der Woche benutzen. Das ist wiederum am Niederrhein. Da gibt es nix an HM.

Die Abfahrten schaffe ich schon. Hatte in den Bikeparks als wir da Endurostrecken gefahren sind,  eig nie Probleme mit der Konzentration.

Über Tipps würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## LEmpereur (1. Januar 2020)

Hy, ganz ehrlich? 
Kommt drauf an was du willst... 
Um Spaß zu haben und nicht letzter zu werden reicht das allemal ;-)

Ich fahre ca, 20km Touren mit 400hm. Mal mehr mal weniger. Ich hab das just for fun race in Treuchtlingen im oberen Mittelfeld abgeschlossen. 
Daher je nach dem was du willst:

Unverletzt und nicht letzter... Packst du easy! 

Lieber tot als zweiter.... Da musst noch was tun ?


----------



## Deleted 348981 (2. Januar 2020)

Das Training muss ja nicht zwangsweise nur auf dem Rad stattfinden.
Klar solltest du grundsätzlich in der Lage sein, die nötige Entfernung zu schaffen. Es hilft sicher sich, wenn die Fahrtechnik zumindest grundsätzlich ausreicht.

Kondition, Kraft und Kraftausdauer kannst du aber auch im Gym trainieren. Intervalltrainingseinheiten, zb als Kombination aus Rudergerät und Eigengewichtsübungen wie Burpees oder Zirkeltrainings mit Kettlebell, wirken zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach wahre Wunder.
Etwas Google Recherche sollte dich da weiter bringen.
Bei Abneigung gegen „Muckibuden“ hilft notfalls auch Joggen oder Schwimmen


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Januar 2020)

Meine Erfahrung bei der Trail Trophy Sankt Andreasberg letztes Jahr: Da nur runter die Zeit genommen wird, ist das Hoch erst einmal zu vernachlässigen, wenn man nicht gerade 10 Weihnachten hintereinander gefeiert hat ohne aufzustehen. Will meinen, beim Hochfahren kann man sich Zeit lassen und Kraft sparen. 

Ich habe viel Zeit in Kurven und allgemein durch zu viel Bremsen verloren. Das habe ich seitdem trainiert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2020)

DennisJeffsy27 schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand schon beim Harzduro-Rennen angemeldet?
> Kann mich nämlich nicht anmelden, da die Veranstaltung nicht mehr angezeigt wird.....











						Harzduro 2020
					

Vi tilbyder professionel tilmelding, tidtagning og resultat-formidling til events af alle typer og alle størrelser, samt services til løbsarrangører.




					www.sportstiming.dk


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (9. Januar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Harzduro 2020
> 
> 
> Vi tilbyder professionel tilmelding, tidtagning og resultat-formidling til events af alle typer og alle størrelser, samt services til løbsarrangører.
> ...


Sehr gut??
Melde mich auch gleich an.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2020)

DennisJeffsy27 schrieb:


> Sehr gut??
> Melde mich auch gleich an.


Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich dabei bin, wenngleich ich ein paar Leute des Veranstalters kenne.


----------



## Patrice_F (9. Januar 2020)

Hi zusammen.

Guter Thread, bin ich gerne dabei. Such eigentlich noch ein Rennen im Juli, in dem Monat fehlt noch eins  

Kann euch noch das Enduro2 bzw. Enduro Team Davos Anfang September empfehlen (https://enduro-team.ch). Viele (~ 15 Stages), lange (viele um 10min) und anspruchsvolle Stages. Eher für Fortgeschrittene.
Letztes Jahr hab ich noch das 3L Enduro am Reschenpass gefahren und das war auch sehr gut, extrem hohes Niveau, wohl deshalb, weils ein EWS Qualifier war.

Und hier war noch die Frage wegen der EWS100. War letztes Jahr für Zermatt angemeldet und zumindest letztes Jahr benötigte man dafür keine besondere Lizenz. Bin dann leider nicht gegangen, weils mir zuviel wurde und privat nicht passte.

nochmals zu meiner Einstiegsfrage: Kann jemand ein gutes Rennen im Juli empfehlen?

danke und Gruss


----------



## Florent29 (10. Januar 2020)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> nochmals zu meiner Einstiegsfrage: Kann jemand ein gutes Rennen im Juli empfehlen?



Im Juli ist totale Flaute...da haben alle Ferien und sie würden ihre Startlisten nicht voll bekommen. Außerdem sind die potentiellen Austragungsorte ebenfalls voll ausgelastet, die brauchen keine zusätzliche Promo.

Anfang Juli sind zwei EWS,  ein paar Rennen in Tschechien und das Mad east Enduro. Danach kommt gar nix mehr bis August. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskarpeter (10. Januar 2020)

Anfang Juli ist die Trilogy in Tschechien, feines Mehrtages-Enduro oder Marathonrennen (je nachdem für was man meldet, Strecken sind gleich!)


----------



## Patrice_F (10. Januar 2020)

Danke. Aber Tschechien ist mir von der CH zu weit weg. Ja, Juli ist evht Flaute... werde dieses Jahr sicher 3 Länder Enduro machen und das Enduro2 in Davos. Aber die sind eben gleich nebeneinander. Ende Juli oder Anfang August wäre super, noch ein gutes Rennen nicht zu weit weg zu finden. Megavalanche lasse ich dieses Jahr aus.


----------



## imkreisdreher (10. Januar 2020)

von der CET hat man noch nichts gehört zu 2020, oder?


----------



## SgtIcetea (10. Januar 2020)

Mal ne doofe Frage, würde gerne die Enduro d'amay mitfahren. Wäre mein erstes Enduro Rennen daher ein paar Sachen die mir nicht ganz klar sind:
1. Welche Protektoren sind Pflicht, habe einen Protektorrucksack und Knieschützer verstehe aber nicht ob Ellbogen Pflicht sind?
2. Wenn ich keine Lizenz habe steht dort dass ich ein Attest brauche, wie soll das aussehen? Wäre es eventuell besser z.b. dem dimb Team beizutreten? Und welche Genehmigung brauche ich dann um außerhalb von Deutschland anzutreten?

Geht um dieses Rennen und die dort verlinkte regulation: https://vtt-patricmaes.be/vtt/enduro-damay-15-mars-2020/

Danke


----------



## JDEM (10. Januar 2020)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage, würde gerne die Enduro d'amay mitfahren. Wäre mein erstes Enduro Rennen daher ein paar Sachen die mir nicht ganz klar sind:
> 1. Welche Protektoren sind Pflicht, habe einen Protektorrucksack und Knieschützer verstehe aber nicht ob Ellbogen Pflicht sind?
> 2. Wenn ich keine Lizenz habe steht dort dass ich ein Attest brauche, wie soll das aussehen? Wäre es eventuell besser z.b. dem dimb Team beizutreten? Und welche Genehmigung brauche ich dann um außerhalb von Deutschland anzutreten?



Ellbogenschoner sind auch Pflicht. Du brauchst nen Schreiben vom Arzt, dass du fit bist und an Wettbewerben teilnehmen kannst. Mitgliedschaft in nem Verein ist immer gut, aber das kann auch jeder lokale Verein sein, der dir ne Versicherung bei Wettkämpfen bietet.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (10. Januar 2020)

Nen nützlichen  Vordruck kannst du dir zb auf der Seite von der „Tour “ runterladen. Gibts da auch auf französisch.









						Medizinische Bestätigung zur Teilnahme an Radrennen - Download: Formular für Untersuchung auf Sporttauglichkeit
					

In vielen Ländern der Welt braucht man zur Teilnahme an einem Radrennen eine Bestätigung von einem Arzt. Dieses "Medical certificate" bestätigt, dass man gesund ist und an Radmarathons bzw. Radrennen teilnehmen kann.




					www.tour-magazin.de
				




Das Ding benutze ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (18. Januar 2020)

Wird der Thread vom TE noch gepflegt? Sieht nicht so aus, da noch nicht viele Termine im ersten Post sind?


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (18. Januar 2020)

Wer hat sich schon alles für das Harzduro - Rennen angemeldet?
Oder bin ich hier der einzige aus dem Forum?


----------



## JDEM (18. Januar 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Wird der Thread vom TE noch gepflegt? Sieht nicht so aus, da noch nicht viele Termine im ersten Post sind?



Anfangs lief das noch, aber scheinbar jetzt nicht mehr... Könnte man ja mit nem Termine Thread wie in der Vergangenheit fortführen und hier wirklich bei den Tipps für die Einsteiger bleiben.


----------



## Patrice_F (24. Januar 2020)

Ist jemand hier schonmal beim BOLD Enduro Helvetic Cup mitgefahren?

Allen voran die Rennen in Delemont und Hautiere würden mich interessieren...?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## S.F. (24. Januar 2020)

DaveGo schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 30 lm schaffe ich easy aber bei uns ist der höchste Berg gerade mal 100 Meter oder so.
> 
> ...



Am Niederrhein und in der Umgebung gibt es ausreichend Möglichkeiten zum Training. Die Jungs fahren auf den Halden und sind nicht gerade langsam. Und 10mal die Halde hoch ergibt ja dann auch 1000Hm + 

Tragen  für den Verein auch gerade die ganzen Enduro Rennen zusammen. Vielleicht kann man was neues mit den ganzen Daten hier machen. Ich schau heute Abend mal.


----------



## Patrice_F (24. Januar 2020)

S.F. schrieb:


> Am Niederrhein und in der Umgebung gibt es ausreichend Möglichkeiten zum Training. Die Jungs fahren auf den Halden und sind nicht gerade langsam. Und 10mal die Halde hoch ergibt ja dann auch 1000Hm +
> 
> Tragen  für den Verein auch gerade die ganzen Enduro Rennen zusammen. Vielleicht kann man was neues mit den ganzen Daten hier machen. Ich schau heute Abend mal.


Es wurde bereits ein neuer Thread gestartet mit den Daten.


----------



## LEmpereur (24. Januar 2020)

Der link zum neuen thread wäre ganz nett ;-)


----------



## Patrice_F (24. Januar 2020)

Einen unterhalb von diesem


----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2020)

Enduro Rennen 2020 Sammelthread + Diskussion
					

Der Thread dient als Terminübersicht für alle Endurorennen rund um DE, AT, CH und angrenzende Länder. Einfach weitere Termine als Antwort posten, dann aktualisiere ich den ersten Post:  E1 https://www.enduro-one.com/ TT https://www.trailtrophy.eu/ AES https://alpineenduroseries.com/de/ BEC...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## misty_isle (4. Februar 2020)

Ich hätte mal zwei Fragen an diejenigen, die schon an Enduro-Rennen teilgenommen haben: 

Wir wollen dieses Jahr mit 3-4 Mann erstmalig ein paar Rennen mitfahren und haben uns dafür in die E1-Serie eingeschrieben. Dabei geht es uns weniger um den sportlichen Erfolg, sondern vielmehr darum, ein Bike-Wochendende mit Freunden, unbekannten Trails, grillen, dem obligatorischen Kaltgetränk usw zu verbringen. 
Da die Teilnehmer ja entsprechend ihrer Prolog-Zeiten in verschiedene Startergruppen eingeteilt werden, ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass auch wir in verschiedenen Gruppen landen. 
Ist es möglich, sich nach dem Start "zurückfallen" zu lassen, so dass man die Transferpassagen gemeinsam als Gruppe fahren kann und nach einer Stage dann wieder auf die Kumpels wartet, um gemeinsam weiterzufahren? 

Außerdem kam die Frage auf, ob vorher bekannt gegeben wird, wie lang eine Blind-Stage etwa ist. Einige Stages können ja trainiert werden, andere nicht. Wenn man blind in eine Stage startet und z.B. von ca. 6 min Fahrzeit ausgeht, wird man sich die Kraft ja anders einteilen als wenn man von vonherein weiß, dass nach 2 min Schluss ist. 

Besten Dank vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (4. Februar 2020)

Bei der E1 gibts keine 6 Minuten Stages 

Von daher: Vollgas.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (4. Februar 2020)

Dunvegan schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal zwei Fragen an diejenigen, die schon an Enduro-Rennen teilgenommen haben:
> 
> Wir wollen dieses Jahr mit 3-4 Mann erstmalig ein paar Rennen mitfahren und haben uns dafür in die E1-Serie eingeschrieben. Dabei geht es uns weniger um den sportlichen Erfolg, sondern vielmehr darum, ein Bike-Wochendende mit Freunden, unbekannten Trails, grillen, dem obligatorischen Kaltgetränk usw zu verbringen.
> Da die Teilnehmer ja entsprechend ihrer Prolog-Zeiten in verschiedene Startergruppen eingeteilt werden, ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass auch wir in verschiedenen Gruppen landen.
> ...


Du kannst  auch in einer späteren Startgruppe mit deinen langsameren Kollegen Starten, das geht..  zurückfallenlassen geht natürlich auch. Nur als langsamerer in einer früheren Gruppe starten, geht nicht.


----------



## JDEM (4. Februar 2020)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> Du kannst  auch in einer späteren Startgruppe mit deinen langsameren Kollegen Starten, das geht..  zurückfallenlassen geht natürlich auch. Nur als langsamerer in einer früheren Gruppe starten, geht nicht.



Zu spät am Start gibt eventuell ne Zeitstrafe, also wenn dann mit den Orgaleuten absprechen. Einfach früher starten und nochmal auf die anderen warten ist wohl die einfachste Option.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (4. Februar 2020)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Zu spät am Start gibt eventuell ne Zeitstrafe



wir reden hier von E1, da hab ich noch nie erlebt das es wegen irgendwas ne Zeitstrafe gab...?
Da gibts nochnicht mal strafen, wenn auffm Transfer ohne Helm gefahren wird.


----------



## JDEM (4. Februar 2020)

@SpessartFuchs dann probier es einfach mal beim nächsten Rennen aus


----------



## SpessartFuchs (4. Februar 2020)

@_Kuschi_ mach ich ja... Evtl bin ich auch generell zu langsam, das es keinen juckt ?

aber selbst beim Rest vom Team hat’s noch keinen gestört/ geschweige denn jemand zeitstrafen erhalten.??‍♂️


----------



## WWWWW (5. Februar 2020)

Exakt also beste Wahl früh starten und dann mit den anderen chillen bis ihre Startzeit losgeht. Zeitlimit wird zwar angeben aber nie beachtet. Auch ist es leider möglich dort die Transferstrecken auch ohne Helm zu fahren oder sich als Klassensieger einfach ganz dreist wieder in der gleichen Klasse einzuschreiben. Baboons juckt das alles nicht und es folgt eintöniges Marketinggeschwafel  Dort wird schnelles Geld gemacht, da die Veranstalter lokale Vereine sind, die sich manchmal mächtig ins Zeug legen kaum Gewinn erhalten und Baboons als Organisator fungiert. Der Sport bzw. die Fairness, Regeln, Sportlichkeit stehen dort im Hintergrund. Von daher super Serie um sich auszuprobieren und ein lustiges Bikewochenende mit den Freunden zu machen, aber man darf es nicht zu ernst nehmen  Dann lieber Willingen DM fahren oder einen leistungsorientierten Veranstalter/Organisator wählen.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (5. Februar 2020)

WWWWW schrieb:


> ...oder sich als Klassensieger einfach ganz dreist wieder in der gleichen Klasse einzuschreiben. Baboons juckt das alles nicht und es folgt eintöniges Marketinggeschwafel  Dort wird schnelles Geld gemacht



jo, so isses...
2x beginnerklasse abräumen oder Ähnliches ungereimtes...   oder bikes, die das Ziel passieren, obwohl der Fahrer abtransportiert wurde...??‍♂️
Wie du sagst, wenn du rennen fahren willst mit Kumpels ein cooles Wochenende auf Evtl tollen Trails, dann isses okay..  darum fahr ich’s auch mit..

wenn du hart durchgeführtes Reglement suchst, musste woanders hin..


----------



## onkel_c (6. Februar 2020)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> wenn du hart durchgeführtes Reglement suchst, musste woanders hin..



ja, zur ews - bedingt zumindest. ich wüsste nicht wo es harte bandagen gibt, außer bei der enduroseries.cz und ähnlich gelagerten ausländischen serien. bei uns in d gibt es so etwas nicht. mich stört das nicht. man muss es mal so sehen: diese serien sind bedeutend kleiner und gewissermaßen 'elitärerer'. das zeitlimit würde vielen keine freude bereiten ...

selbst bei der em vor ein paar jahren hätte es ca. 50% der fahrer erwischt. daraufhin hat der uec darauf verzichtet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (7. Februar 2020)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ja, zur ews - bedingt zumindest. ich wüsste nicht wo es harte bandagen gibt, außer bei der enduroseries.cz und ähnlich gelagerten ausländischen serien. bei uns in d gibt es so etwas nicht. mich stört das nicht. man muss es mal so sehen: diese serien sind bedeutend kleiner und gewissermaßen 'elitärerer'. das zeitlimit würde vielen keine freude bereiten ...
> 
> selbst bei der em vor ein paar jahren hätte es ca. 50% der fahrer erwischt. daraufhin hat der uec darauf verzichtet ...



Naja, selbst bei der Trail Trophy wird mittlerweile darauf geachtet, dass niemand Kurven schneidet, keine Trains fahren und dergleichen.

Zeitlimits beim Hochfahren fände ich als Teilzeit-Roadie zwar geil, es würde aber vermutlich zu viele Teilnehmer abschrecken.


----------



## onkel_c (7. Februar 2020)

ein generelles Zeitlimit wäre gut. es braucht eine start und zielzeit!
dann fällt auch das ewige warten auf die siegerehrung flach und es gibt planungssicherheit. außerdem hört das abgelaufe einer jeden stage dann auf. zusätzlich wird es auch ein wenig sportiver. es kann aber kaum sein das jemand für 30km/1000hm 6std. und mehr benötigt.


Florent29 schrieb:


> Naja, selbst bei der Trail Trophy wird mittlerweile darauf geachtet, dass niemand Kurven schneidet, keine Trains fahren und dergleichen.


trains sind generell verboten. wüsste nicht wo man das darf.
der rest ... naja. auch bei der tt habe ich schon die dollsten dinge gesehen... und die zeiten spiegeln das auch wieder ;-). 

die leute meinen generell immer man wäre dämlich. so wie der herr meyenborg und gefolge in w'berg


----------



## Florent29 (7. Februar 2020)

onkel_c schrieb:


> trains sind generell verboten. wüsste nicht wo man das darf.



Hab ich in früheren Jahren bei der TT und anderen Rennen schon gesehen (und zugegeben selber praktiziert).



onkel_c schrieb:


> ein generelles Zeitlimit wäre gut. es braucht eine start und zielzeit!



Das wäre in der Tat begrüßenswert, wenn es denn dazu führt, dass die Leute nicht so trödeln und es dadurch keine Schlangen vor den Stages gibt.

Wobei die Leute ab einem gewissen Niveau von selber zügig den berg hochfahren, bei der Alpine Enduro Series hab ich zB noch nie wirklich lange Schlangen erlebt.


----------



## fr-andi (7. Februar 2020)

onkel_c schrieb:


> die leute meinen generell immer man wäre dämlich. so wie der herr meyenborg und gefolge in w'berg


..wurde ja entsprechend geahndet.


Florent29 schrieb:


> Hab ich in früheren Jahren bei der TT und anderen Rennen schon gesehen (und zugegeben selber praktiziert).


 ja, gabs seit vorletztes Jahr schon nicht mehr


----------



## onkel_c (7. Februar 2020)

fr-andi schrieb:


> ..wurde ja entsprechend geahndet.


logisch. war ja auch zu offensichtlich!
aber darum ging es mir gar nicht. sondern darum, wie man so naiv sein kann zu meinen dass sowas nicht auffällt ... wobei dass schon wieder der schritt danach ist. mit sportlich fair halten es die herrschaften eben nicht. ich werde nie verstehen, wie man sich so dermaßen selber betrügen kann. naja; selbst wenn mich seine produkte interessieren täten, so würde ich nun größtmöglichen abstand davon nehmen - komisches geschäftsmodell ...


----------



## topmech (8. Februar 2020)

Die Mad East Enduro scheint wohl auch ein Amateurrennen zu sein?
Die Beschreibung auf mtb-news.de im Kalender macht schon Lust darauf, mit wieviel hm / Strecke muss man da rechnen?
Braucht man da Protektoren / einen Fullface-Helm?
Wird auch mein erstes Rennen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WWWWW (9. Februar 2020)

Bin die Mad East vor 3 oder 4 Jahren mitgefahren, ist wirklich gut. Klassisch fährt man auf einer Stage durch einen Anhänger und hat kleinere Sprünge in einem Wiesenslalom. Andere Stages gehen flowig durch den Wald. Strecke sind circa 35-40km hm circa 700-900. Protektoren würde ich immer anziehen und auf den Stages gegebenfalls Fullface, da früher immer mit Paletten irgendwas gebaut wurde. Mega cool ist das der Veranstalter wirklich darauf achtet, dass keiner trainiert. Es ist ein Rennen nur auf Sicht, die Stages wurden damals teils erst am Vorabend abgeflattert


----------



## topmech (17. Februar 2020)

Wie auch immer, die Anmeldung ist online geschaltet, ich habe mich angemeldet und gleich das Startgeld + T-Shirt überwiesen.


----------



## ritzel007 (17. Februar 2020)

Für alle, die mit der 80/20 Enduro Serie in Norwegen geliebäugelt haben, sie findet nicht mehr statt  http://www.8020es.no/no/nyheter/2020/2/17/det-ender-her. Anscheinend fehlten Helfer...


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur E1, zu der ich mich gerade gemeldet habe. Gehe ich recht der Annahme, dass die Meldung für 55€ noch keine Teilnahme darstellt, sondern noch einmal 35€ pro Veranstaltung gezahlt werden müssen?

Ich würde nur in Winterberg mitfahren (können). Leider finde ich hierzu kaum Informationen. Bei der TrailTrophy St. Andreasberg ist der Ablauf schon beschrieben, die ist aber auch eher.

Nachtrag: War ich etwa zu voreilig und hätte mich auch nur für Winterberg einschreiben können? Oh Mann!!!


----------



## SpessartFuchs (22. Februar 2020)

@niconj 

Ja, wenn du nur eine Veranstaltung mitfahren möchtest, warst du zu voreilig.. 
Deine Annahme das du zu den 50€ Einschreibung noch die 35€ Nenngebühr kommen, ist richtig. 


Das wäre auch per Einzelnennung zu dem betreffenden Rennen gegangen.  Winterberg ist aber auch das grottigste Rennen, das du dir ausgewählt hast.. ;-)

Ab 3 Rennen lohnt sich die Sereineinschreibung erst. Fahr lieber in Rosbach mit, das is Klasse..

Ich/ unser Team bereuen es für dieses Jahr auch...   

Rosbach is Klasse
Winterberg war schon 2x nicht so toll, mal sehen ob sie was daran ändern.
Wipperfürth war im Regen interessant, beim Trockenen eher langweilig
St. Johann könnte Interessant werden, kollidiert jedoch mit dem Termin vom 3-Länder Enduro
Innsbruck  Kack-Termin, weil 2 Wochen nach St. Johann, da ich nicht nur für ein Wochenende nach AT fahre sondern paar Tage dran hänge, müsste man da fast 3 Wochen machen :-o 
Bad Endbach is okay, aber sehr kleines Fahrerlager..  gute Veranstaltung, aber kann auch Nachbessern


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Februar 2020)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> @niconj
> 
> Ja, wenn du nur eine Veranstaltung mitfahren möchtest, warst du zu voreilig..
> Deine Annahme das du zu den 50€ Einschreibung noch die 35€ Nenngebühr kommen, ist richtig.
> ...


Ist Rossbach das in Sachsen Anhalt?


----------



## Chris_84 (22. Februar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ist Rossbach das in Sachsen Anhalt?



Liegt bei Frankfurt, ....Roßbach, 63599 Biebergemünd


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Februar 2020)

Chris_84 schrieb:


> Liegt bei Frankfurt, ....Roßbach, 63599 Biebergemünd


Scheiße. Wieder so weit weg. Winterberg ist mit 3h das Nächste.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (22. Februar 2020)

Frankfurt ist bisschen weit beschrieben..?
Bad Orb, A66 Wächtersbach / Gelnhausen 

Wie gesagt, das is wohl das beste diese Saison.. auch wenn du Evtl ne Stunde mehr fahren musst.. 
is aber gut an die Autobahn angebunden, ca 10 km Landstraße..


----------



## Los-Dellos (23. Februar 2020)

@niconj : Roßbach ist mein Heimrennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Februar 2020)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> @niconj : Roßbach ist mein Heimrennen


Winterberg "meins". Ich war da noch nie und muss auf jeden Fall vorher mal hin.


----------



## WWWWW (24. Februar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Winterberg "meins". Ich war da noch nie und muss auf jeden Fall vorher mal hin.



Lohnt wirklich nicht, ist alles nur im "Trailpark" da packst du besser das XC Hardtail oder ein 4x Bike für die Sprints ein  Nur der Singletrail aus dem Bikepark lohnt. Bestes Rennen ist Rossbach also Biebergemünd mit Abstand! Innsbruck wird ne Lachnummer im "Bikepark" wie Winterberg und St. Johann. Das war letztes Jahr alles Brechsand "Lisel Osl Trail" oder sowas komisches  Dafür fährst du doch nicht in die Alpen? Das gibts doch auch in Winterberg auf dem Pinball aka alte Funcrossstrecke. Dann lieber im Harz Trails fahren und die üblen Steinfelder mitnehmen 

Roßbach = Loam, frische Stages, lustige Hüpfer in der Strecke, (geiles gesperrtes Roadgap) und ein Verein mit viel Herzblut und super Versorgungsstation! Ach ja die buddelwütigen Jugendlichen die am Vorabend noch den Zielsprung aus dem Boden gestampft haben fand ich einfach cool!


----------



## JDEM (24. Februar 2020)

Um Winterberg und die Ösi Bikepark Ghettos kann man echt nen Bogen machen. Das Geld geb ich lieber für nen schönes Bikewochenende aus. Roßbach sticht bei der Serie dagegen echt positiv heraus.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (24. Februar 2020)

Finanziell ist es halt auch nicht so rentabel, wenn du ein gutes Rennen (damit meine ich auch das Drumherum) präsentieren willst. Ohne Sportheim in der Nähe bist du halt 1600€ fur nen Duschcontainer und nochmal 6-900€ fur WC los...


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mich umentschieden und werde Winterberg, Rossbach und Bad Endbach mitfahren. Alles andere ist dann doch zu weit. Dann noch St. Andreasberg TT und mal sehen was noch so kommt.


----------



## onkel_c (25. Februar 2020)

grundsätzlich liegt es ja an einem selbst was man draus macht, und um was es geht.
w'berg ist zum saisonstart und einrollen nicht soooo schlecht. es gibt 2,3 spaßig, nette trails. der rest ist mehr konditionsgebolze, so man will. immerhin kann man es zum konditionsbolzen nutzen. was auch viele 'bessere fahrer' immer wieder tun ....

wipperfürth ist natürlich wirklich bitter. was die alpen locations hergeben wird sich zeigen. vorab wird's kaum einer wissen. kirchberg war letztes jahr ja ein 'notnagel'. und aufgrund der bauarbeiten war das sicher auch suboptimal. aber so schlecht war es wiederum auch nicht. allerdings, und das wusste auch ich nicht, sind die strecken doch arg verändert wurden und auch deutlich mehr befestigt. das mag daran liegen diese 'standfester' zu gestalten, was nachvollziehbar ist, aber eben auch mit einhergehenden beschwerden darüber einhergeht.

rossbach ist eine ausnahme. das bekommt man idr nicht genehmigt. dazu bedarf es eines sehr guten drahtes zum forstamt und den behörden!
so etwas wird in zukunft ohnehin sicher nicht leichter.

enduro beinhaltet eben auch andere strecken, als rein: alpin, natürlich immer bergab!
mir persönlich taugen die oldschool dh stages auch am meisten. aber leider sind diese eher übrschaubarer natur ...


----------



## SpessartFuchs (25. Februar 2020)

onkel_c schrieb:


> grundsätzlich liegt es ja an einem selbst was man draus macht, und um was es geht.
> w'berg ist zum saisonstart und einrollen nicht soooo schlecht. es gibt 2,3 spaßig, nette trails.



Naja, ich sehe da immer das Gesamtpaket einer Veranstaltung.. 
Bei den Trails kann man es nicht jedem Recht machen, was dem einen zu leicht, ist dem anderen schon Grenzwertig.

Was aber jeder kann/ sollte ist ein anständiges Fahrerlager bieten, mit sauberen Toiletten und auch Duschen. Es werden ja keine 10 Duschen wie in Frammersbach verlangt, aber 4-6 Duschen für ca 350 - 400 Campierende Teilnehmer sollten schon machbar sein. In Winterberg war davon nix zu sehen, zum Glück war es sehr warm und der Zaun zum Speicherteich überwindbar. ;-) Daraus sollten sie jetzt bei der 3. Veranstaltung gelernt haben. Letztes Jahr hatte ich deswegen sogar mit dem Veranstalter geschrieben, und angeblich hatten se Duschen nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt...  (wer's glaubt)

Und wenn man schon ne Extra E-Bike Klasse ausschreibt, sollten auch Akkulademöglichkeiten im Fahrerlager gegeben sein, das war weder am Ochsenkopf noch in Winterberg so.

Die Teilnehmer die im Hotel oder Pension schlafen kennen diese Probleme wohl eher kaum.


----------



## onkel_c (25. Februar 2020)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> sollten auch Akkulademöglichkeiten im Fahrerlager gegeben sein, das war weder am Ochsenkopf noch in Winterberg so.


brauch ich nicht. weder die möglichkeit, noch e gedöns.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (26. Februar 2020)

@onkel_c
Ich auch nicht...   und trotzdem sollte Strom zum Akku laden bereit gestellt werden.
Sonst hast du 3 e-Biker im Fahrerlager um dich herum, die abwechselnd ihre Scheiss aggregate zum Akku laden laufen lassen...??‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (26. Februar 2020)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> die abwechselnd ihre Scheiss aggregate zum Akku laden laufen lassen...


ja, das macht es noch abstruser und schlimmer!


----------



## Los-Dellos (26. Februar 2020)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ja, das macht es noch abstruser und schlimmer!



Danke 

das waren genau meine Gedanken


----------



## WWWWW (26. Februar 2020)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> @onkel_c
> Ich auch nicht...   und trotzdem sollte Strom zum Akku laden bereit gestellt werden.
> Sonst hast du 3 e-Biker im Fahrerlager um dich herum, die abwechselnd ihre Scheiss aggregate zum Akku laden laufen lassen...??‍♂️


geanu der Meinung bin ich auch. Aufgrund mangelnder Vorbereitung seitens des Veranstalters kommen dann manche auf solche Ideen zum Akku laden, auch schon miterlebt. Aber so ist halt die E1, schnelles Geld bei allen abkassieren egal ob es bei der Veranstaltung am Nötigsten fehlt!


----------



## SpessartFuchs (26. Februar 2020)

Racement Racedetail-Seite
					

Racement Racedetail-Seite. © Racement




					www.racement.com
				





Wartburg Enduro is die Anmeldung offen..


----------



## misty_isle (26. Februar 2020)

Wie ist das Wartburg Enduro einzustufen, anfängergeeignet?


----------



## SpessartFuchs (26. Februar 2020)

Von der Durchführung her kleiner aber besser wie E1, Trails teilweise schwerer..
Besonderheit gegenüber E1: Fullface ist Pflicht, und die Stages schliessen ab nem festen Zeitpunkt. Also rumpimmeln nach den Stages is eigentlich nicht..  Das is scho bisschen straffer..

Im Osten sind ja viele erfolgreiche DH und Enduro Fahrer, und das is eigentlich eines der ersten Rennen der Saison bevor es im grossen losgeht. Also kommen da schon mal paar gute/ schnelle um die Ecke geflogen, wo auch nur das zuschauen Spass macht. ;-)

Besonderheit beim Wetter: wenns im Rhein-Main Gebiet schon nach Frühling aussieht, kann da auch nochmal Schneien. Letztes Jahr war der Termin noch etwas früher, glaub ich. Da war Nachtfrost und leichter Schneefall am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (27. Februar 2020)

ist ja bei mir um die ecke. gab es die chainless stage noch immer?


----------



## WWWWW (27. Februar 2020)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ist ja bei mir um die ecke. gab es die chainless stage noch immer?



Bin vor 2-3 Jahren mitgefahren, super Rennen aber Chainless gabs nix mehr. Glaub im Jahr davor war das noch dabei, jedenfalls haben mehrere darüber disskutiert. Die Sprünge waren blind auch nicht zu verachten  Aber spaßige Stages, nette Leute, gute Orga und gute Vibes.


----------



## SpessartFuchs (27. Februar 2020)

Von Chainless weiß ich seit 2017 auch nichts..


----------



## __U3__ (28. Februar 2020)

Moin,

ist schonmal jemand das CES Rennen in Klinovec mitgefahren und kann etwas zum Niveau, Strecken und zur Anmeldung sagen?


----------



## ernmar (28. Februar 2020)

Anmeldung geht problemlos über die website. Niveau ist schon eher gehoben. Die Abfahrten sind eher lang und steil im Vergleich zu normalen Mittelgebirgsrennen. Letztes Jahr war die CES das erste mal in Klinovic und es hat geschneit und geregnet, daher waren die Strecken noch viel anspruchsvoller als unter normalen Bedingungen schon. Sehr viel loser (schlammiger) Waldboden, viele viele Steine und Wurzeln. Viele der Wege waren aber auch frisch für das Rennen in den Wald "gebaut".


----------



## Nurmi92 (17. April 2020)

Weiß man eigentlich schon irgendwas bzgl. der heurigen Enduro Rennen? Hatte ja die Hoffnung dass zumindest 3Länder in Nauders Ende August stattfindet, aber nachdem die Bundesregierung in Österreich bis 31.8 sämtliche Großveranstaltungen untersagt wird's dafür auch eher schlecht aussehen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## RhinoDino (17. April 2020)

Also Scott Enduro Series in Willingen wurde vom 15.-17.05. zum 23.08.20 verschoben.
Enduro One in Winterberg vom 23./24.05. zum 18.-20.09.20.


----------



## Nurmi92 (17. April 2020)

hmm ok gebe die Hoffnung mit Nauders noch nicht auf. die Trailtrophy Orga hält sich noch bedeckt, auf der HP findet man noch keine Infos zu Absagen/Verschiebungen. da ist selbst Latsch noch im Plan.


----------



## fr-andi (17. April 2020)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> Weiß man eigentlich schon irgendwas bzgl. der heurigen Enduro Rennen? Hatte ja die Hoffnung dass zumindest 3Länder in Nauders Ende August stattfindet, aber nachdem die Bundesregierung in Österreich bis 31.8 sämtliche Großveranstaltungen untersagt wird's dafür auch eher schlecht aussehen oder was meint ihr?


Bullshit, ja, leider. Alle 3 AES Rennen sind in Italien, mal sehen.
Jetzt, Morgen/Übermorgen wäre Superenduro Pietra Ligure..


----------



## hellmono (17. April 2020)

Die meisten Veranstalter, nicht nur im MTB Bereich, werden sicher abwarten (müssen), wie sich die offiziellen Aussagen zu Veranstaltungen entwickeln.

Proaktive Absage = Teilnehmer können Gebühren zurück fordern
Höhere Gewalt, weil Veranstaltung untersagt = Sieht anders aus

So blöd das auch für jeden einzelnen ist, schön wäre es dennoch, wenn engagierte Veranstalter diesen Mist überleben und wir in 2021 wieder Rennen fahren können. Für 2020 rechne ich persönlich mit gar nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (17. April 2020)

Ich hab in der ganzen Situation ein lachendes und ein weinendes Auge. Einerseits macht mir Rennen fahren (meist) extrem viel Spaß, andererseits spare ich gerade mit jedem nicht stattfindenden Rennen recht viel Geld...


----------



## SpessartFuchs (18. April 2020)

Tabarz-Enduro wurde heute ohne Ersatztermin abgesagt...?

Hoffentlich ôffnen wenigstens noch die Bikeparks im Mai..


----------



## luftschaukel (18. April 2020)

Bin mal gespannt was mit den Enduo am Rabenberg ist. Da hört man noch nix.


----------



## Arcbound (19. April 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was mit den Enduo am Rabenberg ist. Da hört man noch nix.


Auf Insta hatten sie auf eine ähnliche Frage geantwortet:


----------



## Nurmi92 (19. April 2020)

fr-andi schrieb:


> Bullshit, ja, leider. Alle 3 AES Rennen sind in Italien, mal sehen.
> Jetzt, Morgen/Übermorgen wäre Superenduro Pietra Ligure..




Heuer startet das 3Länder zumindest wieder in AT. Aber is halt länderübergreifend. Vielleicht verbietet man einfach die Duo Teams, außer jenen halt die im selben Haushalt gemeldet sind.


----------



## luftschaukel (19. April 2020)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Auf Insta hatten sie auf eine ähnliche Frage geantwortet:
> Anhang anzeigen 1022004



für mich aber unverständlich, gerade was die aktuelle Gesetzgebung sagt!


----------



## Otzi (19. April 2020)

was sagt die aktuelle Gesetzgebung denn...?


----------



## luftschaukel (19. April 2020)

Bis 31.8 keine Großveranstaltungen


----------



## SpessartFuchs (19. April 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Bis 31.8 keine Großveranstaltungen


Ab wann ist es denn eine Großveranstaltung?
Selbst wenn die Personenzahl unterschritten ist, bleibt es immer noch eine Sportveranstaltung mit erhöhtem Unfallpotential....

Dafür ist wohl die Interessengruppe zu klein, um da handfeste Aussagen/ Sonderregelungen gegenüber einem Sportevent in einem Stadion zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otzi (19. April 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Bis 31.8 keine Großveranstaltungen


und was ist eine Großveranstaltung?
Dies ist Auslegungssache der Länder und noch nicht abschließend geklärt.
also Abwarten, was manche Veranstalter eben zur Zeit tun...


----------



## Nurmi92 (20. April 2020)

Otzi schrieb:


> und was ist eine Großveranstaltung?
> Dies ist Auslegungssache der Länder und noch nicht abschließend geklärt.
> also Abwarten, was manche Veranstalter eben zur Zeit tun...



Ja bin ich auch gespannt. für einen Ötztaler Radmarathon mit 5000 Startern würd ich da eher schwarz sehen als für ein Enduro Event mit 350 Startern, in Summe sind vielleicht 500 im erweiterten Umfeld.


----------



## JDEM (20. April 2020)

Ich geh Mal davon aus, dass kein Rennen stattfindet und bin dann auch nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## luftschaukel (20. April 2020)

Nurmi92 schrieb:


> Ja bin ich auch gespannt. für einen Ötztaler Radmarathon mit 5000 Startern würd ich da eher schwarz sehen als für ein Enduro Event mit 350 Startern, in Summe sind vielleicht 500 im erweiterten Umfeld.


Das Problem am Rabenberg ist, das zur gleichen Zeit auch viele Hersteller zur Presentation ihrer Modelle da sein werden, wie willst du da die erforderlichen Abstände einhalten? Außerdem habe ich da ein Zimmer gebucht, Hotels haben meines Wissens nach noch immer geschlossen. 
Aber das Trailcenter Rabenberg hat sich den 30.4 als Termin gesetzt. 
Hoffe mal das es dann zu einer entgültigen Entscheidung kommt. 
Über eine Absage, hätte ich Verständnis.


----------



## Patrice_F (20. April 2020)

Hoffe inständig, dass das 3L Enduro stattfindet. Ebenso wie das Enduro Team Anfang September. 
Mit viel Glück werden Versammlungen bis 500 Leute vielleicht wieder erlaubt, so wie es zu Beginn von Covid in der CH war (zu Beginn war nur verboten, was über 1000 war)... keine Ahnung


----------



## Nurmi92 (20. April 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> *Das Problem am Rabenberg ist*, das zur gleichen Zeit auch viele Hersteller zur Presentation ihrer Modelle da sein werden, wie willst du da die erforderlichen Abstände einhalten? Außerdem habe ich da ein Zimmer gebucht, Hotels haben meines Wissens nach noch immer geschlossen.
> Aber das Trailcenter Rabenberg hat sich den 30.4 als Termin gesetzt.
> Hoffe mal das es dann zu einer entgültigen Entscheidung kommt.
> Über eine Absage, hätte ich Verständnis.



meinte das 3Länder Enduro am Reschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (20. April 2020)

__





						Corona Update - Perspektiven für Sportveranstaltungen
					






					enduro-one.com


----------



## luftschaukel (21. April 2020)

TrailTrophy in Latsch und Paganella wurden abgesagt, gibt wohl auch keine Ersatztermine.

dafür kann man ab 1.5 wieder das Trailcenter am Rabenberg nutzen. ?


----------



## DennisJeffsy27 (21. April 2020)

Harzduro wurde auch abgesagt ?


----------



## SpessartFuchs (21. April 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> dafür kann man ab 1.5 wieder das Trailcenter am Rabenberg nutzen. ?



Aktuell aber noch ohne Campingmöglichkeit/ der Hotelbetrieb hat auch noch geschlossen...
Lohnt also aktuell nur für Personen aus der Gegend.


----------



## Arcbound (21. April 2020)

Ja. Und Besuche in andere Bundesländer sind ja auch tlw. eingeschränkt.


----------



## Muckal (21. April 2020)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> Tabarz-Enduro wurde heute ohne Ersatztermin abgesagt...?
> 
> Hoffentlich ôffnen wenigstens noch die Bikeparks im Mai..



Hoff du mal, ich habe da keine Hoffnung. Wenn ich mir allein die Schlangen am Geisskopf anschaue... Und in die Tscheche darf man wohl nicht rüber... wird ein Jahr mit viel selber treten, fuck.


----------



## Nurmi92 (22. April 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> TrailTrophy in Latsch und Paganella wurden abgesagt, gibt wohl auch keine Ersatztermine.



ja leider, Paganella wär ich heuer gern mal gefahren.


----------



## Patrice_F (9. Mai 2020)

Gerade erst jetzt gesehen, dass die Organisation vom 3 Länder Enduro Race am 21. April folgende Meldung publiziert haben:

_"Aktuelle Information (Stand 21.04.2020): Mit Stand zum aktuellen Datum gehen wir von einer Durchführung des 3Länder Enduro Race powered by Santa Cruz für Ende August aus. Sollte es im Vorfeld entsprechende behördliche Auflagen geben, die eine Ausrichtung nicht erlauben, werden wir hier sofort informieren sowie alle Teilnehmer direkt informieren. 
Anmeldungen für das 3Länder Enduro Race sind nicht mehr möglich, da das Rennen ausgebucht ist und auch die Warteliste bereits voll ist."_

Na da bin ich ja gespannt, wäre der Hammer, aber zweifle da noch relativ stark dran...


----------



## WWWWW (9. Mai 2020)

Servus zusammen, mich würde interessieren, was die Veranstalter von der Trailtrophy bzw. Alpine Enduroseries zur Kostenrückerstattung via Mail verschickt haben? Hab leider keine Mail bekommen. Welche Lösungen wurden dort vorgeschlagen und wie läuft das grob ab? Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## luftschaukel (10. Mai 2020)

Das Enduo am Rabenberg fällt auch flach! Mal schauen wie es da mit der Kostenrückerstattung von sich geht. ??‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteini (10. Mai 2020)

WWWWW schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, mich würde interessieren, was die Veranstalter von der Trailtrophy bzw. Alpine Enduroseries zur Kostenrückerstattung via Mail verschickt haben? Hab leider keine Mail bekommen. Welche Lösungen wurden dort vorgeschlagen und wie läuft das grob ab? Danke schonmal im vorraus



In der Mail heißt es, das Geld wird abzüglich einer Bearbeitungsgebühr von 9€ auf das Konto überwiesen von dem aus die Zahlung getätigt wurde. Sollte innerhalb 14 Tage kein Geld da sein –>nochmal melden.


----------



## WWWWW (10. Mai 2020)

dersteini schrieb:


> In der Mail heißt es, das Geld wird abzüglich einer Bearbeitungsgebühr von 9€ auf das Konto überwiesen von dem aus die Zahlung getätigt wurde. Sollte innerhalb 14 Tage kein Geld da sein –>nochmal melden.


Cool, super Danke für die Info! Werde mich nochmal melden. @luftschaukel kannst du die Kostenrückerstattung vielleicht vom Enduro am Rabenberg auch hier schreiben  Dann hat man alles gut gesammelt.


----------



## Arcbound (10. Mai 2020)

Die MadEast Enduro wurde nun auf den *26.09.2020* verschoben.


----------



## Arcbound (18. Mai 2020)

Es war absehbar, jetzt ist es offiziell


----------



## SpessartFuchs (18. Mai 2020)

Ich bin mal gespannt, was dazu noch folgt/ wie sich Baboons mit der Rückzahlung der Einschreibegebühr für Serienstarter verhält...
Dieses Rennen wäre des E1 Highlight gewesen...


----------



## SpessartFuchs (18. Mai 2020)

Wipperfürth hat eben nachgezogen, auch abgesagt


----------



## hellmono (18. Mai 2020)

Ich lese hier viel von Rückzahlung und Kostenrückerstattung.

Ehrlich gesagt sollte sich, in meinen Augen, jeder überlegen, ob man das wirklich zurückfordern muss. 55€ pro Serienstarter (und was weiß ich noch für Gebühren) sind sicher kein Pappenstiel, aber auch gar nicht so wahnsinnig viel Geld auf ein Jahr gesehen.
Die Veranstalter haben das Gros der Kosten deutlich vor der Veranstaltung, bleibt dann am Ende gar nix hängen, gehen sie insolvent. Das wiederum deutlich zu Lasten von Veranstaltungen in den Folgejahren.
Ist im Triathlon zB gerade beim beliebten und rennomierten Challenge Heilbronn passiert. Diese Veranstaltung wird es nicht mehr geben. Wäre doch für die kleineren Enduro Events wirklich schade drum.

Ich hab natürlich leicht reden, war dieses Jahr für noch kein einziges Rennen/Event gemeldet.


----------



## luftschaukel (18. Mai 2020)

120€ beim Enduo.... ?


----------



## SpessartFuchs (18. Mai 2020)

Die Veranstalter sind bei e1 die Vereine, die erhalten erstmal garnix.. sondern nur der große Promoter. Die Veranstalter  (In der Regel Vereine)  werden nach erfolgter Veranstaltung abgerechnet, gehen aber schon im Voraus in Vorleistung bei diversen Ämtern usw, wo sie Genehmigungen usw einholen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WWWWW (19. Mai 2020)

Am besten wirklich mal informieren wie es bei den E1 Veranstaltern abläuft und wie vor allem Vereine in Vorleistung gehen bzw. wie viel Ehrenamt also wirklich kostenloses Engagement in manchen der Rennen steckt. Der Promotor kann mit einer bestimmten Summe seine aktuellen Auslagen betätigen und geht so gut wie nicht in Vorleistung, er erledigt Anmeldung und Homepage, mietet Zeitnahme! Dann nicht zurückzuerstatten ist eine Aussage, die jeder selber interprätieren darf.
Auch bitte bei den 55€ mal genau rechachieren  Einschreibegebühr, Nenngebühr, Gebühr, Gebühr.... das addiert sich schnell. Hier spreche ich besonders von der E1 und Rennen wo alles in Vereinshand liegt wie zum Beispiel in Eisenach oder Freiburg ist natürlich davon ausgenommen


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Mai 2020)

TT Harz ist jetzt am 5. Juli. Ich freu mich!


----------



## nobss (5. Juni 2020)

MEGA Abgesagt aber ein kleines Event findet zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt statt.

_*[MEGAVALANCHE 2020 CANCELLED - Replacement event : Super Maxiavalanche Alpe d'Huez 31 july / 1st & 2nd* *of august 2020]*

We had hoped to be able to maintain the 25th anniversary of the Megavalanche de l'Alpe d'Huez this summer, but to date the prospects for international travel, large-scale gatherings and the sanitary measures imposed do not allow us to envisage holding this major event in good conditions.

The organizing committee, in agreement with Alpe d'Huez, has therefore decided, reluctantly, to cancel the Megavalanche 2020.

*But as they say, the king is dead, long live the king! We are happy to announce you that we'll organize from July 31st to August 2nd, the "Super Maxiavalanche of Alpe d'Huez", to offer you your dose of alpine sensation in the Marathon Downhill of the year!

On the programme, two qualifying runs (Friday and Saturday afternoon) and two race runs on Sunday, by level groups ! All the details of this new event, as well as the registrations link will be sent to you as soon as possible! However, registration will be limited to 800 participants, in order to reduce the risks and the queue at the lifts. So stay tuned and register asap if you want to get your spot.*


All registrations for the Megavalanche 2020 will be refunded (less the 6€ cancellation insurance, which we grant to all registered participants).


We hope to be able to count you among us on August 2nd for this Super Maxiavalanche, and all the more so to celebrate the 25th +1 anniversary of the Mega in 2021 (dates to be confirmed)!


Until then, be well, keep riding and have fun on the trails!

The UCC team_


----------



## elektron (10. Juni 2020)

*EnDUO - findet statt inkl. Gesamtwertung im MTB Weekend Rabenberg.*
.
Auch 2020 könnt ihr wieder als eingespieltes Duo auf Zeitenjagd auf unseren Trails gehen. Auf euch warten zwei unterschiedliche Wettkampfformate. Am Samstag werden eure Zeiten als Duo addiert und das schnellste Team ermittelt. Am Sonntag, dem zweiten Renntag, heißt es dann, eng an eng auf die Trails. Ihr startet Rad an Rad und die Zeit des langsameren Partners zählt.

www.enduo.de

Facebook Event

Das EnDUO Race Rabenberg gehört in 2020 zum
(Corona Proofed) "MTB WEEKEND RABENBERG"
Einzelstart + Gesamtstart pro Veranstaltung möglich. Gesamtwertung für Vielseitigsten Fahrer.

Fr. 19.06.
19:00 Uhr MTB Bergeinzel-Zeitfahren
ab 20 Uhr Grillen/

Sa. 20.06.
9:30 Start MTB Marathon Rabenberg
14:00 Uhr Start Stage 1 Enduro (EnDUO) Rennen
www.enduo.de
19:00 Uhr Abendprogramm

So. 21.06.
9:30 Uhr Start Stage 6 EnDuo / Enduro Rennen

Anmeldung für Marathon und EnDUO auf den jeweiligen Veranstaltungsseiten. Bergzeitfahren Anmeldung vor Ort.
Wer an allen drei Veranstaltungen teilnimmt, kommt automatisch in die Gesamtwertung - keine extra Anmeldung notwendig.

!! Übernachtung für Zelt, Caravan oder Ferienwohnung bitte beim Sportpark Rabenberg direkt buchen.
www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de/uebernachten/

CORONA Hinweise beachten:

kein Publikum
keine Siegerehrung vor Ort
Begleitpersonen bitte an die Abstandsregeln halten


----------



## luftschaukel (10. Juni 2020)

Ja leider ist das Funduro auf der Strecke geblieben und mein Junior schaut in die Röhre ???‍♂️


----------



## elektron (15. Juni 2020)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ja leider ist das Funduro auf der Strecke geblieben und mein Junior schaut in die Röhre ???‍♂️



Den FUNduro hätten wir natürlich gern ausgetragen. Aufgrund der Auflagen und Beschränkungen ist er leider entfallen. Dafür dürfen Jugendliche ab 15 Jahren mit einem Erwachsenen beim EnDUO im Team starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (16. Juni 2020)

Ja und? Meiner ist 13! ?


----------

